# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  موضوع مخصّص لأعمال الأديب جبران خليل جبران

## احلام

*موضوع مخصّص لأعمال الأديب جبران خليل جبران 

ملاحظه مهمه ..قام مشرف المنتدى الثقافي محمد باضافه المجموعه الكامله لاعمال الاديب الكبير جبران ..لتحميلها اضغط هنا جبران خليل جبران - الاعمال الكامله 

بالبدايه من هو جبران ؟؟؟؟

ولد هذا الفيلسوف والأديب والشاعر والرسام من أسرة صغيرة فقيرة في بلدة بشري في 6 كانون الثاني 1883. كان والده خليل جبران الزوج الثالث لوالدته كميلة رحمة التي كان لها ابن اسمه بطرس من زواج سابق ثم أنجبت جبران وشقيقتيه مريانا وسلطانة . 

كان والد جبران راعيا للماشية، ولكنه صرف معظم وقته في السكر ولم يهتم بأسرته التي كان على زوجته كميلة، وهي من عائلة محترمة وذات خلفية دينية، ان تعتني بها ماديا ومعنويا وعاطفيا. ولذلك لم يرسل جبران إلى المدرسة، بل كان يذهب من حين إلى آخر إلى كاهن البلدة الذي سرعان ما أدرك جديته وذكاءه فانفق الساعات في تعليمه الأبجدية والقراءة والكتابة مما فتح أمامه مجال المطالعة والتعرف إلى التاريخ والعلوم والآداب. 

وفي العاشرة من عمره وقع جبران عن إحدى صخور وادي قاديشا وأصيب بكسر في كتفه اليسرى ، عانى منه طوال حياته. 

لم يكف العائلة ما كانت تعانيه من فقر وعدم مبالاة من الوالد، حتى جاء الجنود العثمانيون يوم (1890) والقوا اقبض عليه أودعوه السجن، وباعوا منزلهم الوحيد، فاضطرت العائلة إلى النزول عند بعض الأقرباء. ولكن الوالدة قررت ان الحل الوحيد لمشاكل العائلة هو الهجرة إلى الولايات المتحدة سعيا وراء حياة أفضل. 

عام 1894 خرج خليل جبران من السجن، وكان محتارا في شأن الهجرة، ولكن الوالدة كانت قد حزمت أمرها، فسافرت العائلة تاركة الوالد وراءها. ووصلوا إلى نيويورك في 25 حزيران 1895 ومنها انتقلوا إلى مدينة بوسطن حيث كانت تسكن اكبر جالية لبنانية في الولايات المتحدة. وبذلك لم تشعر الوالدة بالغربة، بل كانت تتكلم اللغة العربية مع جيرانها، وتقاسمهم عاداتهم اللبنانية التي احتفظوا بها. 

اهتمت الجمعيات الخيرية بإدخال جبران إلى المدرسة، في حين قضت التقاليد بأن تبقى شقيقتاه في المنزل، في حين بدأت الوالدة تعمل كبائعة متجولة في شوارع بوسطن على غرار الكثيرين من أبناء الجالية. وقد حصل خطأ في تسجيل اسم جبران في المدرسة وأعطي اسم والده، وبذلك عرف في الولايات المتحدة باسم "خليل جبران". وقد حاول جبران عدة مرات تصحيح هذا الخطأ فيما بعد إلا انه فشل. 

بدأت أحوال العائلة تتحسن ماديا، وعندما جمعت الأم مبلغا كافيا من المال أعطته لابنها بطرس الذي يكبر جبران بست سنوات وفتحت العائلة محلا تجاريا. وكان معلمو جبران في ذلك الوقت يكتشفون مواهبه الأصيلة في الرسم ويعجبون بها إلى حد ان مدير المدرسة استدعى الرسام الشهير هولاند داي لإعطاء دروس خاصة لجبران مما فتح أمامه أبواب المعرفة الفنية وزيارة المعارض والاختلاط مع بيئة اجتماعية مختلفة تماما عما عرفه في السابق. 

كان لداي فضل اطلاع جبران على الميثولوجيا اليونانية، الأدب العالمي وفنون الكتابة المعاصرة والتصوير الفوتوغرافي، ولكنه شدد دائما على ان جبران يجب ان يختبر كل تلك الفنون لكي يخلص إلى نهج وأسلوب خاصين به. وقد ساعده على بيع بعض إنتاجه من إحدى دور النشر كغلافات للكتب التي كانت تطبعها. وقد بدا واضحا انه قد اختط لنفسه أسلوبا وتقنية خاصين به، وبدأ يحظى بالشهرة في أوساط بوسطن الأدبية والفنية. ولكن العائلة قررت ان الشهرة المبكرة ستعود عليه بالضرر، وانه لا بد ان يعود إلى لبنان لمتابعة دراسته وخصوصا من أجل إتقان اللغة العربية. 

وصل جبران إلى بيروت عام 1898 وهو يتكلم لغة إنكليزية ضعيفة، ويكاد ينسى العربية أيضا. 

والتحق بمدرسة الحكمة التي كانت تعطي دروسا خاصة في اللغة العربية. ولكن المنهج الذي كانت تتبعه لم يعجب جبران فطلب من إدارة المدرسة ان تعدله ليتناسب مع حاجاته. وقد لفت ذلك نظر المسؤولين عن المدرسة، لما فيه من حجة وبعد نظر وجرأة لم يشهدوها لدى أي تلميذ آخر سابقا. وكان لجبران ما أراد، ولم يخيب أمل أساتذته إذ اعجبوا بسرعة تلقيه وثقته بنفسه وروحه المتمردة على كل قديم وضعيف وبال. 

تعرف جبران على يوسف الحويك واصدرا معا مجلة "المنارة" وكانا يحررانها سوية فيما وضع جبران رسومها وحده. وبقيا يعملان معا بها حتى أنهى جبران دروسه بتفوق واضح في العربية والفرنسية والشعر (1902). وقد وصلته أخبار عن مرض أفراد عائلته، فيما كانت علاقته مع والده تنتقل من سيء إلى أسوأ فغادر لبنان عائدا إلى بوسطن، ولكنه لسوء حظه وصل بعد وفاة شقيقته سلطانة. وخلال بضعة اشهر كانت أمه تدخل المستشفى لإجراء عملية جراحية لاستئصال بعض الخلايا السرطانية. فيما قرر شقيقه بطرس ترك المحل التجاري والسفر إلى كوبا. وهكذا كان على جبران ان يهتم بشؤون العائلة المادية والصحية. ولكن المآسي تتابعت بأسرع مما يمكن احتماله. فما لبث بطرس ان عاد من كوبا مصابا بمرض قاتل وقضى نحبه بعد أيام قليلة (12 آذار 1903) فيما فشلت العملية الجراحية التي أجرتها الوالدة في استئصال المرض وقضت نحبها في 28 حزيران من السنة نفسها. 

إضافة إلى كل ذلك كان جبران يعيش أزمة من نوع آخر، فهو كان راغبا في إتقان الكتابة باللغة الإنكليزية، لأنها تفتح أمامه مجالا ارحب كثيرا من مجرد الكتابة في جريدة تصدر بالعربية في أميركا ( كالمهاجر9 ولا يقرأها سوى عدد قليل من الناس. ولكن انكليزيته كانت ضعيفة جدا. ولم يعرف ماذا يفعل، فكان يترك البيت ويهيم على وجهه هربا من صورة الموت والعذاب. وزاد من عذابه ان الفتاة الجميلة التي كانت تربطه بها صلة عاطفية، وكانا على وشك الزواج في ذلك الحين (جوزيفين بيبادي)، عجزت عن مساعدته عمليا، فقد كانت تكتفي بنقد كتاباته الإنكليزية ثم تتركه ليحاول إيجاد حل لوحده. في حين ان صديقه الآخر الرسام هولاند داي لم يكن قادرا على مساعدته في المجال الأدبي كما ساعده في المجال الفني. 

وأخيرا قدمته جوزفين إلى امرأة من معارفها اسمها ماري هاسكل (1904)، فخطّت بذلك صفحات مرحلة جديدة من حياة جبران. 

كانت ماري هاسكل امرأة مستقلة في حياتها الشخصية وتكبر جبران بعشر سنوات، وقد لعبت دورا هاما في حياته منذ ان التقيا. فقد لاحظت ان جبران لا يحاول الكتابة بالإنكليزية، بل يكتب بالعربية أولا ثم يترجم ذلك. فنصحته وشجعته كثيرا على الكتابة بالإنكليزية مباشرة. وهكذا راح جبران ينشر كتاباته العربية في الصحف أولا ثم يجمعها ويصدرها بشكل كتب ، ويتدرب في الوقت نفسه على الكتابة مباشرة بالإنكليزية. 

عام 1908 غادر جبران إلى باريس لدراسة الفنون وهناك التقى مجددا بزميله في الدراسة في بيروت يوسف الحويك. ومكث في باريس ما يقارب السنتين ثم عاد إلى أميركا بعد زيارة قصيرة للندن برفقة الكاتب أمين الريحاني. 

وصل جبران إلى بوسطن في كانون الأول عام 1910، حيث اقترح على ماري هاسكل الزواج والانتقال إلى نيويورك هربا من محيط الجالية اللبنانية هناك والتماسا لمجال فكري وأدبي وفني أرحب. ولكن ماري رفضت الزواج منه بسبب فارق السن، وان كانت قد وعدت بالحفاظ على الصداقة بينهما ورعاية شقيقته مريانا العزباء وغير المثقفة. 

وهكذا انتقل جبران إلى نيويورك ولم يغادرها حتى وفاته . وهناك عرف نوعا من الاستقرار مكنه من الانصراف إلى أعماله الأدبية والفنية فقام برسم العديد من اللوحات لكبار المشاهير مثل رودان وساره برنار وغوستاف يانغ وسواهم. 

سنة 1923 نشر كتاب جبران باللغة الإنكليزية، وطبع ست مرات قبل نهاية ذلك العام ثم ترجم فورا إلى عدد من اللغات الأجنبية، ويحظى إلى اليوم بشهرة قل نظيرها بين الكتب. 

بقي جبران على علاقة وطيدة مع ماري هاسكال، فيما كان يراسل أيضا الأديبة مي زيادة التي أرسلت له عام 1912 رسالة معربة عن إعجابها بكتابه " الأجنحة المتكسرة". وقد دامت مراسلتهما حتى وفاته رغم انهما لم يلتقيا أبدا. 

توفي جبران في 10 نيسان 1931 في إحدى مستشفيات نيويورك وهو في الثامنة والأربعين بعد أصابته بمرض السرطان. وقد نقلت شقيقته مريانا وماري هاسكل جثمانه إلى بلدته بشري في شهر تموز من العام نفسه حيث استقبله الأهالي. ثم عملت المرأتان على مفاوضة الراهبات الكرمليات واشترتا منهما دير مار سركيس الذي نقل إليه جثمان جبران، وما يزال إلى الآن متحفا ومقصدا للزائرين. 



مؤلفات حبران خليل جبران 
هذه لائحة بأشهر كتب جبران وتاريخ نشر كل منها للمرة الأولى: 

بالعربية: 

الأرواح المتمردة 1908
الأجنحة المتكسرة 1912 
دمعة وابتسامة 1914 
المواكب 1918 


بالإنكليزية: 

المجنون 1918 
السابق 1920 
النبي 1923 
رمل وزبد 1926 
يسوع ابن الإنسان 1928 
آلهة الأرض 1931 
التائه 1932 
حديقة النبي 1933


جبران خليل جبران- رمل وزبد 
التذكار شكل من أشكال اللقاء
النسيان شكل من أشكال الحرية
ما أغربني عندما أشكو ألماً فيه لذتي !!
بين خيال الإنسان و إدراكه مسافة لا يجتازها سوى حنينه
بعضنا كالحبر وبعضنا كالورق
فلولا سواد بعضنا لكان البياض أصم
ولولا بياض بعضنا لكان السواد أعمى


ليست حقيقة المرء بما يظهره لك, بل بما لا يستطيع أن يظهره
لذلك إن أردت أن تعرفه, فلا تصغ إلا ما يقوله بل إلى ما لا يقوله
يجب أن تعرف الحقيقة أبداً , وتقولها بعض المرات
يحتاج الحق إلى رجلين: الأول لينطق به والآخر ليفهمه !!
ما أشبه الراغب في فهم المرأة أو تحليل العبقرية أو حل سر الصمت 
بذلك الرجل الذي يفيق من حلم جميل ليأكل طعام الصباح


الألفاظ لا تتقيد بقيود الزمان
فيجدر بك إذا تكلمت أو كتبت أن تضع هذه الحقيقة نصب عينيك
الشعر حكمة تسحر القلب
والحكمة شعر يترنم بأناشيد الفكر
ولو استطعنا أن نسحر قلب الإنسان ونترنم في الوقت نفسه بأناشيد فكره
لقدرنا إذ ذاك أن نعيش في ظل الله


الرجل الذي لا يغتفر للمرأة هفواتها الصغيرة لن يتمتع بفضائلها الكبيرة
قولك إنك لا تفهمني مديح لا أستحقه, و إهانة لا تستحقها أنت
عندما وقفت أمامك مرآة نقية, تأملت ملياً فرأيت صورتك
ثم قلت لي : إني أحبك 
ولكنك في الحقيقة أحببت ذاتك في

قد تنسى الذين ضحكت معهم, لكنك لن تنسى الذي بكيت معه
الفن خطوة تخطوها الطبيعة نحو الأبدية
كل فكر حبسته عن الظهور بالكلام , يجب أن أطلقه بالأعمال*

----------


## احلام

*عندما ولدت كآبتي, أرضعتها حليب العناية, وسهرت عليها بعين الحب والحنان 

فنمت كآبتي كما ينمو كل حيّ قوية جميلة تفيض بهجةً و اشراقاً 

فأحببت كآبتي و أحبتني كآبتي و احبنا العالم المحيط بنا 

وعندما كنا نمشي أناو كآبتي كان الناس ينظرون الينا بعيون تشع حباً 

غير أن بعضهم كانوا ينظرون إلينا بعيون الحسرة, لأن الكآبة منقبة محمودة 

وأنا كنت متباهياً فخوراً بها 

ثم ماتت كآبتي كما يموت كل حيّ و بقيت أنا لوحدي مفكراً متأملاً 

وها أنا ذا أتكلم فيثقل صوتي أذناي , و أنشد فلا يصغي أحد من جيراني لإنشادي 

وأطوف في الشوارع فلا يعبأ بي أحد 

غير أنني أتعزى إذا سمعت في منامي أحد يقول 



هنا كان يرقد من ماتت كآبته*

----------


## احلام

*دمعة وابتسامة
أنا لا أبدل أحزاني وأحزان قلبي بأفراح الناس 
ولا ارض أن تنقلب الدموع التي تستدرها الكآبة من جوارحي وتصبح ضحكا 
أتمنى أن تبقى حياتي دمعة وابتسامة 
دمعة تطهر قلبي وتفهمني أسرار الحياة وغوامضها 
وابتسامة تدنيني من أبناء بجدتي وتكون رمز تمجيدي 
دمعة أشارك بها منسحقي القلب وابتسامة تكون عنوان فرحي بوجودي 

أريد أن أموت شوقا ولا أحيا مللا 
أريد أن تكون في أعماق نفسي مجاعة للحب و الجمال 
لأني نظرت فرأيت المستكفين أشقى الناس وأقربهم من المادة 
وأصغيت فسمعت تنهدات المشتاق المتمني 
أعذب من رنات المثاني والمثالث 
يأتي المساء فتضم الزهرة أوراقها و تنام معانقة شوقا 
و عندما يأتي الصباح تفتح شفتيها لأقتبال قبلة الشمس 
فحياة الأزهار شوق و وصال , دمعة وابتسامة . 
تتبخر مياه البحر و تتصاعد ثم تتجمع و تصير غيمة وتسير فوق 
التلال و الاوديه حتى إذا ما لقت نسيمات لطيفة تتساقط باكية نحو الحقول
وانضمت إلى الجداول ورجعت إلى البحر موطنها ,
حياة الغيوم فراق ولقاء , دمعة و ابتسامة .


كذا النفس تنفصل عن الروح و تسير في عالم المادة وتمر كغيمة 
فوق جبال الأحزان وسهول الأفراح فتلتقي بنسيمات الموت 
فترجع إلى حيث كانت إلى بحر المحبة والجمال إلى ( الله )*

----------


## احلام

*أن نكون ...... أن ننهض
أن نحترق أمام أشعة الشمس الملتهبة
والحياة والليالي الأحياء
أن نشفي أسقام الناس بأنفاس لا مد في بحرها
ونجابه الرياح الاربع برأس مكلل رفيع
الخيام جالس امام نوله
والخزاف يدير دولابه بعدم اكتراث
نحن الذين لا ينامون وبعرفون كل شيء
فقد اعتقنا من ظلمة الظن والتخمين
وسمونا رفعة فوق جميع الأسئلة
فلنعش مطمئنين ولنطلق طيور أحلامنا من اقفاصها
وكالأنهار فلنسكب بالبحر*

----------


## احلام

*رمل وزبد ...


التقديم


ليس هذا الكتاب الصغير بأكثر من اسمه -رمل و زبد- حفنة من الرمل وقبضة من الزبد
وبالرغم عما القيت بين حباته من حبات قلبي, وبالرغم عما سكبت على زبده من عصارة روحي
فهو الآن وسيبقى أبدا أقرب الى الشاطئ منه الى البحر, وأدنى الى الشوق المحدود منه الى اللقاء
الذي لا يحده البيان بين جانحي كل رجل وكل امرأة قليل من الرمل وقليل من الزبد.
ولكن بعضنا يبين ما بين جانحيه و بعضنا يخجل. أما أنا فلم أخجل
فاعذروني وسامحوني


جبران خليل جبران -1926




على هذه الشواطئ أتمشى أبدا
بين الرمل والزبد
ان المد سيمحو آثار أقدامي
وستذهب الريح بالزبد
أما البحر والشاطئ فيظلان الى الأبد


* * *
ما عييت الا أمام من سألني: من أنت


* * *
عرفت في حياتي رجلا حاد السمع ولكنه كان أبكم, فقد خسر لسانه في معركة
وانا أعرف اليوم الحروب التي حاربها هذا الرجل قبل أن يحل به قضاء الصمت العظيم
ويسرني جدا أنه مات, لأن العالم على سعته لا يكفي لنا معا


* * *
التذكار شكل من أشكال اللقاء


* * *
النسيان شكل من أشكال الحرية


* * *
نحن نقيس الزمان بمقتضى حركة الشموس التي لا تحصى
وهم يقيسون الزمان بآلات صغيرة يحملونها في جيوبهم
فقل لي -رعاك الله- كيف يمكن أن نجتمع معا في مكان واحد و في وقت واحد


* * *
ليس الفضاء فضاء بين الأرض والشمس لمن ينظر اليه من نوافذ المجرة


* * *
الانسانية نهر من النور يسير بين أودية الأزل الى بحر الأبدية 



***


تحسد الأرواح القاطنة في الأثير الانسان على كآبته؟


----
اجعلني يا الله فريسة الأسد قبل أن تجعل الأرنب فريستي


----
قال لي منزلي لا تهجرني لأن ماضيك يقطن فيّ
وقالت لي الطريق هلم ورائي فأنا مستقبلك
أما أنا فأقول لمنزلي والطريق: ليس لي ماض ولا مستقبل
فإذا أقمت هنا ففي اقامتي ذهاب
واذا ذهبت فهنالك اقامة في ذهابي
فإن المحبة والموت وحدهما يغيران كل شيئ


----
كيف أخسر إيماني بعدل الحياةوأنا أعرف أن أحلام الذين ينامون على الريش
ليست بأجمل من أحلام الذين ينامون على الأرض؟


----
ما أغربني عندما أشكو ألما فيه لذتي


----
سبع مرات احتقرت نفسي
- عندما رأيتها تتلبس بالضعة لتبلغ الى الرفعة
- عندما رأيتها تقفز أمام المخلصين
- عندما خيرت بين السهل والصعب فاختارت السهل
- عندما اقترفت اثما ثم جاءت تعزي ذاتها بأن غيرها يقترف الاث مثلها
- عندما احتملت ما حل بها لضعفها, ولكنها نسبت صبرها للقوة
- عندما احتقرت بشاعة وجه ما هو عند التحقيق سوى برقع من براقعها
- عندما أنشدت أغنية ثناء ومديح, وحسبتها فضيلة


----
أنا لا أعرف الحقيقة المجردة, ولكني أركع متضعا أمام جهلي
وفي هذا فخري وأجري


----
بين خيال الانسان وإدراكه مسافة لا يجتازها سوى حنينه


----
الفردوس قائم هناك, وراء ذلك الباب في الغرفة المجاورة, ولكنني أضعت المفتاح
ولعلي لم أضعه بل وضعته في غير موضعه


----
أنت أعمى وأنا أصم أبكم, اذن ضع يدك بيدي فيدرك أحدنا الآخر


----
ليست قيمة الأنسان بما بلغ اليه, بل بما يتوق للبلوغ اليه


----
بعضنا كالحبر وبعضنا كالورق
فلولا سواد بعضنا لكان البياض أصم
ولولا بياض بعضنا لكان السواد أعمى


----
أعطني أذنا, أعطك صوتا


----
العقل اسفنجة, والقلب جدول
أفليس غريبا أن أكثرنا يؤثرون الامتصاص على الانطلاق


----
اذا فرغت كأسي رضيت بفراغها, واذا لم يكن فيها سوى النصف اعترضت على نصف امتلائها


----
ليست حقيقة الانسان بما يظهره لك, بل بما لا يستطيع أن يظهره
لذلك اذا أردت ان تعرفه, فلا تصغ الى مايقوله بل الى ما لا يقول


----
نصف ما أقوله لك لا معنى له ولكنني أقوله ليتم معنى النصف الآخر 


***
أنت مدين لمن يخدمك بما هو أثمن من الذهب, فأعطه من قلبك أو فاخدمه


----
ألا اننا لم نعش عبثا أفلم يبنوا الأبراج من عظامنا


----
الأشجار أشعار تكتبها الأرض على السماء
ونحن نقطعها ونصنع الورق منها لندون فيه فراغنا وبلادتنا


----
اذا وجدت في نفسك ميلا للكتابة -ولا يعلم سر هذا الميل الا القديسون- فلتكن فيك المعرفة والفن والسحر
معرفة موسيقى الالفاظ
وفن البساطة والسذاجة
وسحر محبة قرائك


----
لو استطاعت الشجرة أن تدون ترجمة حياتها لما اختلفت ترجمتها عن تاريخ اي امة من الامم


----
لو خيرت بين القدرة على كتابة الشعر, وما في الشعر غير المكتوم من الهيام
لاخترت الهيام فهو خير من الشعر
ولكنك وجميع جيراني ومعارفي واثقون أبدا بجهلي, وبأني اختار الرديء دون الصالح


----
ليس الشعر رأيا تعبر الألفاظ عنه, بل هو أنشودة تتصاعد من جرح دامٍ أو فم باسم


----
الالفاظ لا تتقيد بقيود الزمان فيجدر بك اذا تكلمت أو كتبت أن تضع هذه الحقيقة نصب عينيك


----
الشاعر ملك خلع عن عرشه فجلس بين رماد قصره يعمل في صنع صورة من الرماد


----
انما الشعر كثير من الفرح والألم والدهشة مع قليل من القاموس


----
عبثا يحاول الشاعر ان يهتدي الى ام اناشيد قلبه


----
قلت مرة لشاعر اننا لا نعرف قيمتك حتى تموت
فاجاب قائلا: أجل, ان الموت وحده يسدل النقاب عن وجه الحقيقة
واذا كنتم تودون ان تعرفوا قيمتي عن طريق الموت فما ذلك الا لان في قلبي
أكثر مما على لساني, وفي رغباتي أكثر مما في يدي


----
اذا ترنمت باناشيد الجمال تجد من يصغي لانشادك ولو كنت في قلب الصحراء


----
كثيرا ما نغني لاولادنا لننام نحن انفسنا


----
جميع كلماتنا فتات يسقط عن مائدة الفكر


----
التفكير عقبة دائمة في سبيل الشعر 


***
إنما المنشد العظيم ذلك الذي يترنم بأناشيد صمتنا


----
كيف تستطيع أن تغني اذا كان فمك ممتلئا طعاما؟
وكيف ترتفع يدك بالبركة اذا كانت ممتلئة ذهبا؟


----
العبقرية أنشودة طائر في بدء ربيع متأخر


----
المجنون موسيقي مثلك ومثلي ولكن الآلة التي يضرب عليها لا تخرج ألحانا


----
الأنشودة الكامنة في صمت قلب الأم تتردد على شفتي طفلها


----
ليس في العالم شهوة لا تتحقق


----
اذا بلغت الى قلب الحياة تجد الجمال في كل شيء ,حتى في العيون المتعامية عن الجمال


----
الجمال ضالتنا المنشودة في حياتنا كلها ,وكل ما سوى ذلك أشكال من الانتظار


----
ما أكثر النساء اللواتي يستعرن قلب الرجل
ولكن ما أقل اللواتي يحتفظن به


----
اذا شئت أن تملك شيئا فلا تدعه لنفسك


----
المحبة قناع بين محب و محب


----
كل رجل يحب امرأتين: واحدة يخلقها خياله, والثانية لم تولد بعد


----
الرجل الذي لا يغتفر للمرأة هفواتها الصغيرة لن يتمتع بفضائلها الكبيرة


----
الحب الذي لا يتجدد في كل يوم وليلة يتحول الى شكل من قوة الاستمرار وهذه في وقتها
لا تلبث أن تنقلب عبودية


----
يعانق المحبان ما بينهما أكثر مما يعانق أحدهما الآخر


----
المحبة والشك لا يجتمعان


----
المحبة كلمة من نور
كتبتها يد من نور
عل صحيفة من نور


----
الصداقة مسؤولية لذيذة أبدا
وليست الصداقة فرصة للنفعيين


----
اذا كنت لا تفهم صديقك في جميع الظروف فأنت لا ولن تفهمه


----
لن يتفق فكرك وقلبي
حتى ينقطع فكرك عن أن يعيش بالارقام
ويقف قلبي عن الحياة بالضباب


***
انك لا ترى سوى ظلك وأنت تدير ظهرك للشمس


----
أنت حر امام شمس النهار
وأنت حر أمام قمر الليل وكواكبه
وانت حر حيث لا شمس ولا قمر ولا كواكب
بل أنت حر عندما تغمض عينيك عن الكيان بكليته
ولكن انت عبد لمن تحب لأنك تحبه
وانت عبد لمن يحبك لأنه يحبك


----
جميعنا متسولون نقف على بوابة الهيكل
وكل منا ينال قسطه من عطية الملك وهو يدخل الى الهيكل ويخرج منه
ولكننا جميعا نحسد بعضنا بعضا
فنظهر بذلك تصغيرنا للملك


----
إنك لا تستطيع أن تأكل أكثر من حاجتك
فإن نصف الرغيف الذي لا تأكله يخص الشخص الآخر
ويجب أن تحفظ غيره قليلا من الخبز لضيف ربما يمر بك بغتة


----
لولا الضيوف لكانت البيوت قبورا


----
قال ذئب مضياف لحمل مسكين
هل تريد أن تشرف منزلنا بزيارة؟؟
فأجابه الحمل: كم كان فخري بزيارتك عظيما
لو لم يكن منزلك في معدتك


----
أوقفت ضيفي على عتبة بابي وقلت له
بربك لا تمسح قدميك وأنت تدخل
بل أمسحهما وأنت تخرج


----
ليس السخاء بأن تعطيني ما أنا في حاجة اليه أكثر منك
بل السخاء أن تعطيني ما تحتاج اليه أكثر مني


----
أنت رحوم اذا أعطيت
ولكن لا تنس وأنت تعطي أن تدير وجهك عمن تعطيه
لكي لا ترى حياءه عاريا أمام عينيك


----
الفرق بين أغنى الأغنياء وأفقر الفقراء
يوم جوع وساعة عطش


----
نستدين في الغالب من غدنا لندفع ديون أمسنا


----
ان الذين يعطونك حية وأنت تسألهم سمكة
ربما ليس لديهم ما يعطونه غير الحيات
ولذلك يحسب عملهم أريحية وسخاء


----
ينجح الخداع حينا ولكنه يسير أبدا الى الانتحار


----
أنت بالحقيقة صفوح غفور
اذا كنت تصفح عن القتلة الذين لم يسفكوا دما
واللصوص الذين لم يسرقوا
والمنافقين الذين لم يكذبوا


----
اذا كان قلبك بركانا فكيف تتوقع أن تزهو الأزهار في يديك


----
أليس غريبا أنني كثيرا ما أحب أن يخدعني الناس ويغشوني
لكي أضحك على حساب الذين يفكرون أنني لا أعرف أنهم يخدعوني


----
ماذا أقول في المطارِد الذي يمثل دور المطارَد؟


----
أعط ثوبك لمن يمسح يديه الوسختين به
لأنه ربما يحتاج اليه, أما انت فلا تحتاج اليه


***
بربك لا تغط هفواتك الأصلية بفضائلك الاكتسابية
فأنا أتمسك بهفواتي الصغيرة فهي ملك خاص بي


----
كم من مرة عزوت لنفسي جرائم لم أرتكبها قط
لئلا أظهر أرفع ممن يجالسني من المجرمين


----
ان براقع الحياة نفسها هي براقع لسر أعمق من الحياة


----
تستطيع أن تدين الآخرين بحسب معرفتك لذاتك
فهل لك أن تقول لي من هو المجرم بيننا ومن هو البريء؟


----
إن البار بالحقيقة
هو ذلك الذي يشعر بأنه سبب لنصف الجرم الذي أجرمته أنت


----
مطاردة بعضهم وهبت قدمي السرعة


----
ليس لي أعداء يا رب
ولكن اذا كان لا بد من وجود عدو لي
فاجعل يارب قوته مضارعة لقوتي
لكي لا تكون الغلبة الا للحق


----
اذا كان كل ما يقولونه في الخير والشر حقيقيا
فإن حياتي كلها سلسلة من الجرائم 


***
ليست الرحمة سوى نصف العدالة


----
ما ظلمني الا الذي ظلمت أخاه


----
اذا رأيت رجلا يقاد الى السجن فقل في قلبك:
لعله يهرب من سجن أضيق و أظلم من الذي يسير اليه
واذا رأيت سكيرا فقل قلبك:
من يدري اذا كان هذا الرجل لم يسكر لكي يتخلص مما هو شر من السكر


----
كثيرا ما حملني الدفاع عن النفس الى البغضاء
ولكن لو كنت أوفر قوة لما لجأت الى مثل هذه الوسيلة


----
ما أبلد من يرقع نظرات البغض في عينيه
بخرق ابتسامة على شفتيه


----
قولك أنك لا تفهمني مديح لا أستحقه أنا واهانة لا تستحقها أنت 
----
ما أحقرني عندما تعطيني الحياة ذهبا
فأعطيك فضة ثم أحسبني سخيا


----
عندما تبلغ الى قلب الحياة تجد أنك لست أرفع من المجرمين ولا أدنى من الأنبياء


----
غريب أنك تقصر شفقتك على بطيء القدمين دون بطيء الفكر
وأعمى العينين دون أعمى القلب. 

----
تقضي الحكمة على الأعرج ألا يكسر عكازه على رأس عدوه 


----
ما أعمى الذي يعطيك من جيبه ليأخذ من قلبك


----
الحياة موكب عظيم
ينظر اليه بطيء الخطى فيحسبه سريعا جدا, ولذلك يهرب منه
وينظر اليه سريع الخطى, فيحسبه بطيئا ويهرب منه


----
اذا كان لابد من وجود الخطيئة 
فان فريقا منا يرتكبونها بالتفاتهم الى الوراء لاقتفاء خطوات آبائنا وجدودنا
ويقترفها الفريق الآخر بتحديقهم الى الأمام للمبالغة في السيادة على أبنائنا


----
الصالح هو ذلك الذي لا يفصل ذاته عن جميع الذين يحسبهم العالم أشرارا


----
جميعنا سجناء ولكن بعضنا في سجون ذات نوافذ
وبعضنا في سجون بدون نوافذ


----
عجيب غريب أننا ندافع عن خطئنا بأكثر قوة مما ندافع عن صوابنا


----
لو اعترفنا بعضنا لبعض بخطايانا لضحكنا جميعا بعضنا على بعض
لشدة فقرنا الى الابتكار
ولو أظهرنا جميعنا فضائلنا بعضنا لبعض لأغربنا في الضحك
للسبب عينه


----
يظل الفرد فوق الشرائع البشرية
حتى يقترف اثما ضد المجامع البشرية
وبعد ذلك لا يكون فوق أحد ولا دون أحد


----
الحكومة اتفاق بينك وبيني
وأنت وأنا في الغالب على ضلال 


***
الجريمة اسم من اسماء الحاجة أو مظهر من مظاهر المرض


----
هل هناك خطأ أعظم من الشعور بخطأ الآخرين


----
اذا ضحك امرؤ منك تستطيع أن تشفق عليه, ولكن اذا ضحكت عليه فربما لن تستطع أن تصفح عن نفسك
واذا أساء امرؤ اليك فأنت تقدر أن تنسى الاساءة, وكن اذا أسأت اليه فأنت ذاكر اساءتك الى الأبد
لذلك ثق بأن هذا الشخصالثاني هو ذاتك الأكثر احساسا ولكن في جسد غير جسدك


----
ما أحمقك وأنت تطلب الى الناس أن يطيروا بجناحيك ولكنك لا تقدر ان تعطيهم ريشة


----
البغض جثة راقدة فمن منكم يريد ان يكون قبرا


----
حسب القتيل فخرا أنه ليس بالقاتل


----
منبر الانسانية قلبها الصامت لا عقلها الثرثار


----
يحسبونني مجنونا لأنني لا أبيع أيامي بدنانيرهم
وأحسبهم مجانين لأنهم يظنون أن أيامي تباع بالدنانير


----
يبسطون أمامنا ثروتهم من الذهب والفضة
ونبسط أمامهم القلوب والأرواح
ومع ذلك يحسبون نفوسهم المضيفين ويحسبوننا الأضياف


----
أحب أن أكون الأصغر بين ذوي الأحلام, الراغبين في تحقيق أحلامهم
ولا أكون الأعظم بين من لا أحلام ولا رغبات لهم


----
أدعى الناس الى الشفقة, ذلك الذي يحول أحلامه الى الفضة والذهب*

----------


## احلام

*يوم مولدي 


في مثلِ هذا اليوم وَلَدَتْنِي أُمّي. 

في مثلِ هذا اليوم منذ خمس وعشرين سنة 

وَضَعَتْنِي السَّكِينَةُ بين أيدي هذا الوجود المملوء بالصراخِ والنزاعِ والعراك. 

... قد سرت خمسًا وعشرين مرة مع الأرض والقمر والشمس والكواكب 

حول الناموسِ الكلّي الأعلى، ولكن: 

هوذا نفسي تهمس الآن أسماء ذلك الناموس 

مثلما ترجّع الكهوفُ صَدَى أمواجِ البحر... 

منذ خمسٍ وعشرين سنة خَطَّتْنِي يَدُ الزَّمان كَلِمةً 

في كتاب هذا العالم الغريب الهائل. وهاأنذا كلمة مبهمة، 

ملتَبِسَةُ المعاني، تَرْمُزُ تارَةً إلى لا شيء وطورًا إلى أشياءَ كثيرة. 

... في هذا اليوم تنتصب أمامي معاني حياتي الغابرة، 

كأنَّها مرآة ضئيلة أنظر فيها طويلاً فلا أَرَى سِوَى أوجُهِ 

السّنينَ الشاحبة، وملامحِ الآمالِ والأحلامِ والأماني 

المتجعِّدة كملامِحِ الشيوخ. ثم أغمض عيني وأنظر ثانية 

في تلك المرآة فلاَ أرى غيرَ وجهي. ثم أُحدِّق إلى وجهي 

فلا أرى فيه غيرَ الكآبة. ثم أستنطِقُ الكآبة فَأَجِدُهَا خرساء 

لا تتكلَّم. ولو تكلّمَتِ الكآبة لكانت أكثَرَ حَلاَوَة من الغبطة. 

في الخمس والعشرين سنة الغابرة قد أحببت كثيرًا. 

وكثيرًا ما أحببتُ ما يكرهُه الناس وكرِهْتُ ما يستحسنونه. 

والذي أَحْبَبْتُه عندما كنتُ صَبِيًّا ما زلت أحبُّه الآن. 

والذي أحبُّه الآن سأحبُّه إلى نهاية الحياة. 

فالمَحَبَّةُ هي كل ما أستطيع أن أحصل عليه 

ولا يقدر أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُفْقِدَني إِيَّاه.... 

أحببتُ الحرِّيَّة فكانت محبتي تنمو بِنُمُوِّ معرِفَتِي عبودِيَّةَ الناس للمجد 

والهوان، وتتَّسِعُ باتِّساعِ إدراكي خُضُوعَهُم 

للأصنامِ المخيفة التي نَحَتَتْهَا الأجيالُ المظلمة، 

ونَصَبَتْهَا الجَهَالة المستَمِرّة، 

ونَعَّمَتْ جَوَانِبَهَا ملامِسُ شِفَاهِ العبيد، 

لكنَّني كنتُ أحبُّ هؤلاءِ العبيد بمحَبَّتي الحرية، 

وأُشفِقُ عَلَيهم لأنّهم عميان يُقَبِّلونَ أحناك 

الضواري الدامية ولا يبصرون، ويمتصُّون 

لهاث الأفاعي الخبيثة ولا يشعرون، ويَحْفِرُون 

قبورَهُمْ بأظافِرِهِم ولا يعلمون. 

أَحْبَبْتُ الحرّيَّة أكثرَ من كلِّ شيء لأنَّني وجدتُهَا فتاة 

قد أضناها الانفراد، وأَنْحَلَهَا الاعتزال... حتى صارت 

خيالاً شَفَّافًا يَمُرُّ بين المنازِلِ، 

ويَقِفُ في منعَطَفَاتِ الشَّوارع، 

وينادي عابِرِي الطريق... فلا يسمعون ولا يلتفتون. 

في الخمسِ والعشرين سنة أحببتُ السعادة... لكنني 

لم أجدها... ولما انفَرَدْتُ بطلبها سمعت نفسي تهمس في أذني قائلة: 

السعادة صَبِيَّةٌ تولَدُ وتحيا في أعماق القلب ولن 

تجيء إليه من محيطه. ولمَّا فَتَحْتُ قلبي لكي أرى السعادة 

وجدت هناك مرآتها وسريرها وملابسها، لكنني لم أجدها. 

وقد أحببت الناس. أحببتهم كثيرًا. 

والناس في شرعي ثلاثة: 

واحد يلعن الحياة، 

وواحد يباركها، 

وواحد يتأمل بها. 

فقد أحببت الأول لتعاسته، والثاني لسماحته، والثالث لمداركه... 

واليوم... أقف بجانب نافذتي،... ثم أنظر مُتَأَمِّلاً بما وراءَ المدينة، فأرى 

البرِّيَّةَ بكلِّ ما فيها من الجمال الرهيب... 

ثم أنظر متأمِّلاً بما وراءَ البحر فأرى الفضاءَ غيرَ المُتَنَاهِي 

بكلّ ما فيه من العوالِمِ السَّابِحة، 

والكواكبِ اللاَّمِعَة، 

والشموسِ والأقمارِ والسيَّاراتِ والثَّوابِتِ وما بينها 

من الدوافِعِ والجواذِبِ المتسالمة المتنازعة، المتولَّدة، المتحوِّلة، 

المُتَمَاسِكَة بِناموسٍ لا حدَّ له ولا مدى... 

أنظُرُ وأتأمَّل بجميعِ هذه الأشياء... فأنسى الخمس 

والعشرين... ويظهر لي كِيَانِي ومحيطي بكلِّ ما أخفاه 

وأعلَنَهُ كَذَرَّةٍ من تنهُّدَةِ طفلٍ ترتجف في خلاء أَزَليِّ 

الأعماق، سرمديِّ العُلُوّ، أبديّ الحدود. لكني أشعر 

بكيانِ هذه الذرة، هذه النفس، هذه الذات التي أدعوها 

أنا... وبصوتٍ مُتَصَاعِدٍ من قُدْسِ أقْدَاسِهَا تصرخ: 

سلام أيتها الحياة. 

سلام أيتها اليقظة. 

سلام أيتها الرؤيا. 

سلام أيها النهار الغامِرُ بنورِكَ ظلمَةَ الأرض. 

سلام أيها الليل المظهِّر بظلمتِكَ أنوارَ السماء. 

سلام أيتها الفصول. 

سلام أيها الربيع المُعِيدُ شَبِيبَةَ الأرض. 

سلام أيها الصيف المذيعُ مجدَ الشمس. 

سلام أيها الخريف الواهبُ ثمارَ الأتعاب وإلَّةَ الأعمال. 

سلام أيها الشتاء المُرجعُ بثوراتك عزمَ الطبيعة. 

سلام أيتها الأعوام الناشِرَة ما أخفته الأعوام. 

سلام أيتها الأجيال المُصلِحَة ما أفسدته الأجيال. 

سلام أيها الزمن السائرُ بنا نحو الكمال. 

سلام أيها الروح الضابطُ أعنَّةَ الحياة. 

والمحجوبُ عنا بِنِقَابِ الشَّمْس . 

باريس، 6 كانون الثاني 1908 

من مقال في كتاب (دمعة وابتسامة)*

----------


## احلام

*النبي 

بماذا أجيب على كلماتك بشأن كتاب "النبي " ؟ ماذا أقول لك؟ 

ليس هذا الكتاب سوى القليل من الكثير الذي رأيته وأراه في كل يوم في قلوب الناس الصامتة وفي أرواحهم المشتاقة إلى البيان . لم يقم في الأرض من استطاع أن يأتي بشيء من عنده كفرد واحد منفصل عن الناس كافة . وليس بيننا اليوم من يقدر على أكثر من تدوين ما يقوله الناس له على غير معرفة منهم.

إنما النبي يا مي أول حرف من كلمة ..توهمت في الماضي أن هذه الكلمة لي وفيّ ومني ، لذلك لم أستطع تهجئة أول حرف من حروفها وكان عدم استطاعتي سبب مرضي بل وكان سبب ألم وحرقة في روحي ...

وبعد ذلك شاء الله وفتح عيني فرأيت النور ..ثم شاء الله وفتح أذني فسمعت الناس يلفظون هذا الحرف الأول ، شاء الله وفتح شفتي فرددت لفظ الحرف : رددته مبتهجا فرحا لأنني عرفت للمرة الأولى أن الناس هم هم كل شيء وأنني بذاتي المنفصلة لست شيئا . وأنتِ أعرف الناس بما كان في ذلك من الحرية والراحة والطمأنينة، أنتِ أعرف الناس بشعور من وجد نفسه فجأة خارج حبس ذاتيته المحدودة

وأنتِ يا مي ، أنت صغيرتي الكبيرة ، تساعدينني الآن على الإصغاء إلى الحرف الثاني وسوف تساعدينني على لفظه ، وستكونين معي دائما .

قربي جبهتك يا مريم ، قربيها ففي قلبي زهرة بيضاء أريد أن أضعها على جبهتك . ما أعذب المحبة عندما تقف مرتعشة مخجولة أمام نفسها .

والله يباركك . الله يحرس صغيرتي المحبوبة ، والله يملأ قلبها بأناشيد ملائكته
جبران
3 كانون الأول 1922

رسالة جبران لمي زيادة يحدثها عن كتابه "النبي" 

_______________________


و ظل المصطفى , المختار الحبيب , الذي كان فجراً لذاته , يترقب عودة سفينته في مدينة اورفيليس اثنتي عشرة سنة ليركبها عائداً إلى الجزيرة التي ولد فيها .
و في السنة الثانية عشرة, وفي اليوم السابع من أيلول شهر الحصاد صعد إلى قمة إحدى التلال القائمة وراء جدران المدينة و ألقى نظرة عميقة إلى البحر, فرأى سفينته تمخر عباب البحر مغمورة بالضباب 
فاختلج قلبه في أعماقه, وطارت روحه فوق البحر فرحاً , فأغمض عينيه , ثم صلىّ في سكون نفسه .
غير أنه ما هبط عن التلة حتى فاجأته كآبة صماء, فقال في قلبه: كيف انصرف من هذه المدينة بسلام, وأسير بالبحر من غير كآبة ؟ كلا ! إنني لن أبرح هذه الأرض حتى تسيل الدماء من جراح روحي
فقد كانت أيام كآبتي طويلة ضمن جدرانها , وأطول منها كانت ليالي وحدتي و انفرادي , ومن ذا يستطيع أن ينفصل عن كآبته ووحدته من غير أن يتألم قلبه ؟
كثيرة هي أجزاء روحي التي فرقتها في هذه الشوارع و كثير هم ابناء حنيني الذين يمشون عراة بين التلال فكيف أفارقهم من غير أن اثقل كاهلي و أضغط روحي !
فليس ما أفارقه بالثوب الذي انزعه عني اليوم ثم ارتديه غدا , بل هو بشرة أمزقها بيدي 
كلا و ليس فكراً أخلفه ورائي بل هو قلب جمّلته مجاعتي و جعله عطشي رقيقاً خفوقاً
بيد أني لا أستطيع أن أبطئ في سفري 
فإن البحر الذي يدعو كل الأشياء إليه يستدعيني فيجب عليّ أن أركب سفينتي و أسير في الحال إلى قلبه 
ولو أقمت الليلة ههنا فإنني مع أن ساعات الليل ملتهبة أجمد و أبلور و أتقيد بقيود الأرض الثقيلة 
و إنني أود لو يتاح لي أن يصحبني جميع الذين ههنا ولكن أنى يكون لي ذلك ؟
فإن الصوت لا يشتطيع أن يحمل اللسان و الشفتين اللوتي تسلحن بجناحيه و لذلك فهو وحده يخترق حجب الفضاء
أجل و النسر يا صاح لا يحمل عشه بل يطير وحده محلقا في عنان السماء

وعندما بلغ المصطفى سفح التلة التفت ثانية "إلى البحر فرأى سفينته تدنو من المرفأ و أبناء بلاده يروحون ويجيئون على نقدّمها 
فهتف لهم من صميم فؤاده و قال :
يا أبناء أمي الاولى أيها الراكبون متون الأمواج المذللون مدها و جزرها كم من مرة أبحرتم في أحلامي ! و ها قد أتيتم و رأيتكم في يقظتي لتي هي أعمق أحلامي .
إنني على اتم الأهبة للإبحار و في اعماقي شوق عظيم يترقب هبوب الريح على القلوع بفارغ الصبر 
و لكنني أود أن اتنفس مرة واحدة في هذا الجو الهادئ و أن ابعث بنظرة عطف واحدة إلى الوراء
و حينئذ أقف معكم ملاحا بين الملاحين
أما انت أيها البحر العظيم أيها الأم الهاجعة
أنت أيها البحر العظيم الذي فيك وحدك يجد النهر و الجدول سلامهما و حريتهما 
فاعلم أن هذا الجدول لن يدور إلا دورة واحدة بعد و لن يسمع أحد خريره على هذا المعبر اليوم و حينئذ آتي إليك نقطة طليقة إلى اوقيانوس طليق 
و فيما هو ماش رأى عن بعد رجالاً و نساء يتركون حقولهم و كرومهم و يهرولون إلى أبواب المدينة 
وسمعهم يصرخون بعضهم ببعض من حقل إلى حقل مرددين اسمه وكل منهم يحدث رفيقه بقدوم سفينته. 
وسمعهم يصرخون بعضهم ببعض من حقل إلى حقل مرددين اسمه وكل منهم يحدث رفيقه بقدوم سفينته
فقال في نفسه:
أيكون يوم الفراق يوم الاجتماع ؟
أم يجري على الأفواه أم مسائي كان فجراً لي ؟
وماذا يجدر بي أن أقدم للفلاح الذي ترك سكته في نصف تلمه و للكرّام الذي أوقف دولاب معصرته ؟
أيتحول قلبي إلى شجرة كثيرة الأثمار فأقطف منها و أعطيهم ؟
أم تفيض رغباتي كالينبوع فأملأ كؤوسهم ؟
هل أنا قيثارة فتلامسني يد القدير أم أنا مزمار فتمر بي أنفاسه ؟
أجل إنني هائم أنشد السكينة و لكن ماهو الكنز الذي وجدته في السكينة لكي أوزعه بطمأنينة ؟
و إن كان هذا اليوم يوم حصادي ففي أية حقول بذرت بذاري و في أي فصل من الفصول المجهولة كان ذلك ؟
و إن كانت هذه هي الساعة التي يجدر بي أن أرفع فيها مصباحي واضعا إياه على منارتي فإن النور الذي يتصاعد منه ليس مني 
لأنني سأرفع مصباحي فارغا مظلما
و لكن حارس الليل سيملأ ه زيتا و سينيره أيضا
قال هذا معبرا عنه بالألفاظ ولكن كثيرة مثل هذا حفظه في قلبه من غير أن يعلنه لأنه نفسه لم يقدر أن يوضح سره العميق
و عندما دخل المدينة استقبله الشعب بأسره و كانوا يهتفون له مرحبين به بصوت واحد 
فوقفه شيوخ المدينة وقالوا له: بربك لا تفارقنا هكذا سريعا, فقد كنت ظهيرة في شفقنا, وقد أوحى شبابك الأحلام في نفوسنا
و أنت لست غريب بيننا كلا و لا أنت بالضيف بل أنت ولدنا و قسيم أرواحنا الحبيب
فلا تجعل عيوننا تشتاق إلى رؤية وجهك 

ثم قال له الكهان و الكاهنات:
لا تأذن لأمواج البحر أن تفصل بيننا فتجعل الأعوام التي قضيتها بيننا نسياً منسياً, فقد كنت فينا روحا محيية, وكان خيالك نورا يشرق على وجوهنا وقد عشقتك قلوبنا و علقتك أرواحنا 
ولكن محبتنا تقنعت بحجب الصمت فلم نستطيع أن نعبر عنها, بيد أنها تصرخ إليك الآن بأعلى صوتها و تمزق حجبها لكي تظهر لك حقيقتها 
فإن المحبة منذ البدء لا تعرف عمقها إلا ساعة الفراق
ثم جاء إله كثيرون متوسلين متضرعين فلم يرد على أحد جوابا ولكنه كان يحني رأسه وكان الواقفون حوله ينظرون عبراته تتساقط بغزارة على وجنتيه وصدره
وظل يمشي مع الشعب حتى وصلوا إلى الساحة الكبرى أمام الهيكل.

المطرة

وحدث إذ ذاك أم امرأة عرافة خرجت من المقدس اسمها المطرة فنظر إليها نظرة ملؤها الحي و الحنان لأنها كانت أول من سعى إليه و آمن به مع أنه لم يكن له إلا ليلة و ضحاها في مدينتهم 
فحيته باحترام و قالت له : يا نبي الله قد طالما كنت تسعى وراء ضالتك المنشودة مفتشاً عن سفينتك التي كانت بعيدة عنك 
وها قد وصلت سفينتك و لم يبق من بد لسفرك 
عظيم هو حنينك إلى أرض أحلامك و تذكاراتك و مواطن الفائقات من رغباتك و لذلك فإن محبتنا لا تقيدك و حاجتنا إليك لا تمسك بك و لكننا واحدة نسألك قبل أن تفارقنا :
أن تخطب فينا و تعطينا من الحق الذي عندك , ونحن نعطيه لأولادنا و أولادنا لأولادهم و حفدتهم و هكذا يثبت كلامك فينا على مر العصور
ففي وحدتك كنت ترقب أيامنا و في يقظتك كنت تصغي إلى بكائنا و ضحكنا في غفلتنا 
لذلك نضرع إليك أن تكشف مكنوناتنا لذواتنا و تخبرنا بكل ما أظهر لك من أسرار الحياة من المهد إلى اللحد
فأجاب قائلا :
با أبناء اورفيليس بماذا أحدثكم إن لم أظهر لكم ما يختلج في نفوسكم و تتحرك به ضمائركم حتى في هذه الساعة ؟

المحبة

حينئذ قالت له المطرة : هات لنا خطبة في المحبة 
فرفع رأسه و نظر إلى الشعب نظرة محبة وحنان فصمتوا جميعهم خاشعين فقال لهم بصوت عظيم :
إذا أشارت المحبة إليكم فاتبعوها , و إن كانت مسالكها صعبة متحدرة
و إذا ضمتكم جناحيها فأطيعوها , و إن جرحكم السيف المستور بين ريشها
و إذا خاطبتكم المحبة فصدقوها , و إن عطل صوتها أحلامكم و بددها كما تجعل الريح الشمالية البستان قاعا صفصفاً
لآنه كما أن المحبة تكللكم فهي أيضا تصلبكم , وكما تعمل على نموكم هكذا تعلمكم و تستأصل الفاسد منكم
و كما ترتفع إلى أعلى شجرة حياتكم فتعانق أغصانها اللطيفة المرتعشة أمام وجه الشمس , 
هكذا تنحدر إلى جذورها الملتصقة بالتراب و تهزها في سكينة الليل 
المحبة تضمكم إلى قلبها كأغمار الحنطة
و تدرسكم على بيادرها لكي تظهر عريكم
و تغربلكم لكي تحرركم من قشوركم 
و تطحنكم لكي تجعلكم أنقياء كالثلج و تعجنكم بدموعها حتى تلينوا
ثم تعدكم لنارها المقدسة لكي تصيروا جبزاً مقدساً يقرب على مائدة الرب المقدسة
كل هذا تصنعه المحبة بكم لكي تدركوا أسرار قلوبكم فتصبحوا بهذا الادراك جزءاً من قلب الحياة
غير أنكم إذا خفتم و قصرتم سعيكم على الطمأنينة و اللذة في المحبة فلأجدر بكم أن تستروا عريكم و تخرجوا من بيدر المحبة إلى العالم البعيد حيثما تضحكون ولكن ليس كل ضحككم ولكن ليس كل ما في مآقيكم من الدموع
المحبة لا تعطي إلا نفسها , ولا تأخذ إلا من نفسها
المحبة لا تملك شيئا و لا تريد أن يملكها أحد 
لأن المحبة مكتفية بالمحبة
أما أنت إذا أحبتت فلا تقل : " إن الله في قلبي " بل قل بالأحرى : " أنا في قلب الله "
و لا يخطر لك البتة أنك تستطيع أن تتسلط على مسالك المحبة لأن المحبة إن رأت فيك استحقاقاً لنعمتها تتسلط هي على مسالكك
و المحبة لا رغبة لها إلا في أن تكمل نفسها
و لكن إذا أحببن و كان لا بد من أن تكون لك رغبات خاصة بك فلتكن هذه رغباتك :
أن تذوب و تكون كجدول متدفق يشنف آذان الليل بأنغامه
أن تخبر الآلام التي في العطف المتناهي
أن يجرحك إدراكك الحقيقي للمحبة في حبة قلبك و أن تنزف دماؤك و أنت راض مغتبط
أن تنهض عند الفجر بقلب مجنح خفوق فتؤدي واجب الشكر ملتمسا يوم محبة آخر
أن تستريح عند الظهيرة وتناجي نفسك بوجد المحبة
أن تعود إلى منزلك عند المساء شاكراً :
فتنام حينئذ و الصلاة لآجل من أحببت تتردد في قلبك و أنشودة الحمد و الثناء مرتسمة على شفتيك.*

----------


## احلام

*الزواج

ثم قالت له المطرة ثانية : وما رأيك في الزواج أيها المعلم ؟
فأجاب قائلاً :
قد ولدتم معا و ستظلون معا إلى الأبد
و ستكونون معا عندما تبدد أيامكم أجنحة الموت البيضاء أجل وستكونون معا حتى في سكون تذمارات الله
ولكن فليكن بين وجودكم معا فسحات تفصلكم بعضكم عن بعض حتى ترقص أرياح السموات فيما بينكم
احبوا بعضكم بعضا ولكن لا تقيدوا المحبة بالقيود بل لتكن المحبة بحرا متموجا بين شواطئ نفوسكم
ليملأ كل واحد منكم كأس رفيقه ولكن لا تشربوا من كأس واحدة أعطوا من خبزكم كل واحد لرفيقه ولكن لا تأكلوا من الرغيف الواحد
غنوا ارقصوا معا وكونوا فرحين ابدا ولكن فليكن كل منكم على حده
كما أن واتار القيثارة يقوم كل منها وحده ولكنها جميعا تخرج نغما واحدا
ليعط كل منكم قلبه لرفيقه ولكن حذار أن يكون هذا العطاء لأجل الحفظ لأن يد الحياة وحدها تستطيع أن تحتفظ بقلوبكم 
قفوا معا ولكن لا يقرب احدكم من الاخر كثيرا لن عمودي الهيكل يقفان منفصلين
و السنديانة والسروة لا تنمو الواحدة منهما في ظل رفيقتها

العطاء

ثم قال له رجل غني : هات حدثنا عن العطاء
فأجاب قائلا:
إنك إذا اعطيت فإنما تعطي القليل من ثروتك 
و لكن لا قيمة لما تعطيه ما لم يكن جزءاً من ذاتك لأنه أي شيء هي ثروتك ظ
ألبست مادة فانية تخزنها في خزائنك و تحافظ عليها جهدك خوفا من أن تحتاج إليها غدا ؟
و الغد , ماذا يستطيع الغد أن يقدم للكلب البالغ فطنة الذي يطمر العظام في الرمال غير المطروقة و هو يتبع الحجاج إلى المدينة المقدسة ؟
أو ليس الخوف هو الحاجة هو الحاجة بعينها ؟
أو ليس الظمأ الشديد للماء عندما تكون بئر الظامئ ملآنة هو العطش الذي لا تروى غلته ؟
من الناس من يعطون قليلاً من الكثير عندهم وهم يعطونه لأجل الشهرة و رغيتهم الخفية في الشهرة الباطلة تضيع الفائدة من عطاياهم
و منهم من يملكون قليلاً و يعطونه بأسره
ومنهم المؤمنون بالحياة و بسخاء الحياة هؤلاء لا تفرغ صناديقهم و خزائنهم ممتلئة ابدا 
ومن الناس من يعطونه بفرح و فرحهم مكافأة 
و منهم من يعطونه بألم و ألمهم معمودية لهم
و هنالك الذين يعطون ولا يعرفون معنى الألم في عطائهم و لا يتطلبون فرحا و لا يرغبون في إذاعة فضائلهم هؤلاء يعطون مما عندهم كما يعطي الريحان عبيره العطر في ذلك الوادي
بمثل أيدي هؤلاء يتكلم الله و من خلال عيونهم يبتسم على الأرض 
جميل أن تعطي من يسألك ما هو في حاجة إليه
ولكن أجمل من ذلك أن تعطي من لا يسألك و أنت تعرف حاجته 
فإن من يفتح يديه و قلبه للعطاء يكون فرحه بسعيه إلى من يتقبل عطاياه و الاهتداء إليه أعظم منه بالعطاء نفسه
وهل في ثروتك شي تقدر أن تستبقيه لنفسك ؟
فإن كل ما تملكه اليوم سيفترق ولا شك يوما ما , ذلك أعط منه الآن ليكون فصل العطاء من فصول حياتك أنت دون ورثتك
وقد طالما سمعتك تقول متبجحاً : إنني أحب أن أعطي و لكن المستحقين فقط
فهل نسيت يا صاح أن الأشجار في بستانك لا تقول قولك و مثلها القطعان في مراعيك ؟
فهي تعطي لكي تحيا لأنها إذا لم تعط عرضت حياتها للتهلكة 
الحق أقول لك إن الرجل الذي استحق أن يقتبل عطية الحياة و يتمتع بأيامه و لياليه هو مستحق لكل شيء منك 
و الذي استحق أن يشرب من أوقيانوس الحياة يستحق أن يملأ كأسه من جدولك الصغير 
لأنه أي صحراء أعظم من الصحراء ذات الجرأة و الجسارة على قبول العطية بما فيها من الفضل و المنة ؟
و أنت من أنت حتى أن الناس يجب أن يمزقوا صدورهم و يحسروا القناع عن شهامتهم و عزة نفوسهم لكي ترى جدارتهم لعطائك عارية و أنفتهم مجردة عن الحياء ؟
فانظر أولا هل أنت جدير بأن تكون معطاء و ألة عطاء 
لأن الحياة هي التي تعطي الحياة في حين أنك و أنت الفخور بأن قد صدر العطاء منك لست بالحقيقة سوى شاهد بسيط على عطائك
أما أنتم الذين يتناولون العطاء و الإحسان و كلكم منهم فلا تتظاهروا بثقل واجب معرفة الجميل لئلا تضعوا بأيدكم نيراً ثقيل الحمل على رقابكم و رقاب الذين أعطوكم
بل فلتكن عطايا المعطي أجنحة ترتفعون بها معه
لأنكم إذا أكثرتم من الشعور بما أنتم عليه من الدين فإنكم بذلك تظهرون الشك و الريبة في أريحية المحسن الذي أمة الأرض السخية و أبوه الرب الكريم .

الغذاء

و بعد ذلك جاء إليه فندقي شيخ و قال له: هات حدثنا عن المأكل و المشرب
فأجاب قائلا: أود لو أنك تقدر أن تعيش على عبير الأرض تكتفي بالنور كنباتات الهواء
غير أنك مضطر أن تقتل لتعيش و أن تسرق المولود الصغير من حضن أمه مختطفا حليبها لتبريد ظمأك
لذلك فليكن عملك مظهرا من مظاهر العبادة
ولتكن مائدتك مذبحا تقرب عليه التقادم التقية الطاهرة من الحقول و السهول ضحية لما هو أكثر منها نقاوة في أعماق الإنسان
و إذا ذبحت حيوانا فقل له في قلبك:
إن القوة التي أمرت بذبحك ستذبحني نظيرك 
و عندما تحين ساعتي سأحترق مثلك 
لأن الشريعة التي أسلمتك إلى يدي ستسلمني إلى يدي من هو أقوى مني 
وليس دمك ودمي سوى عصارة قد أعدت منذ الأزل غذاء لشجرة السماء 

وإذا نهشت تفاحة بأسنانك فقل لها في قلبك:
إن بذورك ستعيش في جسدي, والبراعم التي ستخرج منها في الغد ستزهر في قلبي
و سيتصاعد عبيرك مع أنفاسي , وسأفرح معك في جميع الفصول 
و إذا قطفت العنب من كرومك في أيام الخريف و حملته إلى المعصرة فقل له في قلبك:
أنا كرمة مثلك و ستجمع أنماري و تحمل إلى المعصرة و سيضعونني كالخمر الجديدة في زقاق جديدة
و عندما تستقي الخمرة في زقاقها أيام الشتاء أنشد في قلبك أنشودة لكل كأس تشربها 
و ليكن لك من أناشيدك أجمل التذكارات لأيام الخريف و للكرمة و المعصرة*

----------


## حسان القضاة

شكرا احلام ..


العمل

ثم جاء إليه فلاح وقال له: هات حدثنا عن العمل
فأجاب قائلاً:
إنكم تشتغلون لكي تجاروا الأرض و نفس الأرض في سيرها 
لأن الكسول غريب عن فصول الأرض و هائم لا يسير في موكب الحياة السائرة بعظمة و جلال في فضاء اللانهاية إلى غير المتناهي
فإذا استغلت فما أنت سوى مزمار تختلج في قلبك مناجاة الأيام فتتحول إلى موسيقى خالدة
ومن منكم يود أن يكون قصبة خرساء صماء و جميع ما حولها يترنم معا بأنغام متفقة ؟
قد طالما أخبرتم أن العمل لعنة والشغل نكبة ومصيبة 
أما أنا فأقول لكم إنكم بالعمل تحققون جزءاّ من حلم الأرض البعيد جزءاً خصص لكم عند ميلاد ذلك الحلم 
فإذا واظبتم على العمل النافع تفتحون قلوبكم بالحقيقة لمحبة الحياة 
لأن من أحب الحياة بالعمل النافع تفتح له الحياة أعماقها و تدنيه من أبعد الأسرار

لأن من أحب الحياة بالعمل النافع تفتح له الحياة أعماقها و تدنيه من أبعد أسرارها
ولكن إذا كنتم وأنتم في الآلام تدعون الولادة كآبة و دعامة الجسد لعنة مكتوبة على جباهكم فإنني الحق أقول لكم إنه ما من شيء يستطيع أن يمحو هذه الكتابة و يغسل جباهكم من آثارها سوى سعيكم و جهادكم و قد ورثتم عن جدودكم القول إن الحياة ظلمة فرحتم في عهد مشقتكم ترددون ما قاله قبلكم جدودكم المزعجون
فالحق أقول لكم إن الحياة تكون بالحقيقة ظلمة حالكة إذا لم ترافقها الحركة 
و الحركة تكون عمياء لا بركة فيها إن لم ترافقها المعرفة
و المعرفة تكون عقيمة سقيمة إن لم يرافقها العمل 
و العمل يكون باطلاً و بلا ثمر إن لم يقترن بالمحبة لأنكم إذا اشتغلتم بمحبة فإنما تربطون أنفسكم و أفرادكم بعضها ببعض و يرتبط كل واحد منكم بربه
وما هو العمل المقرون بالمحبة ؟
هو أن تحوك الرداء بخيوط مسحوبة من نسيج قلبك مفكراً أن حبيبك سيرتدي ذلك الرداء
هو أن تبني البيت بحجارة مقطوعة من مقلع حنانك و إخلاصك مفكراً أن حبيبك سيقطن في ذلك البيت
هو أن تبذر البذور بدقة وعناية و تجمع الحصاد بفرح و لذة كأنك تجمعه لكي يقدم على مائدة حبيبك
هو ان تضع في كل عمل من أعمالك نسمة من روحك , وتثق بأن جميع الأموات الأطهار محيطون بك يراقبون ويتأملون
و كثيراً ما كنت أسمعكم تناجون أنفسكم كأنكم في نوم عميق قائلين : إن الذي يشتغل بنحت الرخام فيوجد مثالاً محسوساً لنفسه من الحجر الأصم هو أشرف من الفلاح الذي يحرث الأرض
و الذي يستعير من قوس قزح ألواناً يحول بها قطعة من النسيج الحقيرة إلى صورة إنسان هو أفضل من الاسكافي الذي يصنع الأحذية لأقدامنا " 
ولكني أقول لكم لا في نوم الليل بل في يقظة الظهيرة البالغة إن الريح لا تخاطب السنديانة الجبارة بلهجة أحلى من اللهجة التي تخاطي بها أحقر أعشاب الأرض
والعظيم العظيم ذلك الذي يحول هيمنة الريه إلى أنشودة تزيدها محبته حلاوة و عذوبة 
أجل إن العمل هو الصورة الظاهرة للمحبة الكاملة
فإذا لم تقدر أن تشتغل بمحبة و كنت متضجرا ملولاً فلأجدر بك أن تترك عملك و تجلي على درجات الهيكل تلتمس صدقة من العملة المشتغلين بفرح وطمأنينة
لأنك إذا خبزت خبزاً و انت لا تجد لك لذة في عملك فإنما أنت تخبز علقماً لا يشبع سوى نصف مجاعة الإنسان
و إذا تذمرت و أنت تعصر عنبك فإن تذمرك يدس لك سماً في الخمرة المستقطرة من ذلك العصير
و إن أنشدت أناشيد الملائكة و لم تحب أن تكون منشداً فإنما أنت تصم آذان الناس بأنغامك عن الإصغاء إلى أناشيد الليل و النهار

----------


## حسان القضاة

الفرح والترح

ثم قالت له امرأة : هات لنا شيئاً عن الفرح و الترح 
إن فرحكم هو ترحكم ساخرا...
و البئر الواحدة التي تستقون منها ماء ضحككم قد طالما ملئت بسخين دموعكم
وهل في الإمكان أن يكون الحال على غير هذا المنوال ؟
فكما أعمل وحش الحزن أنيابه في أجسادكم تضاعف الفرح في اعماق قلوبكم
لأنه أليست الكأس التي تحفظ خمرتكم هي نفس الكأس التي أحرقت في أتون الخراف قبل أن بلغت إليكم؟
أم ليست القيثارة التي تزيد طمأنينة أرواحكم هي نفس الخشب الذي قطع بالمدى والفؤوس؟
فإذا فرحتم فتأملوا ملياً في أعماق قلبوكم تجدوا أم ما أحزنكم قبلا يفرحكم الآن و إذا احاطت بكم جيوش الكآبة ببصائركم ثانية إلى أعماق قلوبكم و تأملوا جيدا تروا هنالك بالحقيقة أنكم تبكون لما كنتم تعتقدون أنه غابة مسراتكم على الأرض
و يخيل إلي أن فريقاً منكم يقول : " إن الفرح أعظم من الترح " فيعارضه فريق آخر : " كلا , بل الترح أعظم من الفرح "
أما أنا فالحق أقول لكم : انهما توأمان لا ينفصلان يأتيان معاً و يذهبان معاً فإذا جلس احدهما منفرداً إلى مائدتكم فلا يغرب عن أذهانكم أن رفيقه يكون حينئذ مضطجعاً على أسرتكم
أجل إنكم بالحقيقة معلقون ككفتي الميزان بين ترحكم وفرحكم و أنتم بينهما متحركون أبداً و لا تقف حركتكم إلا إذا كنتم فارغين فب أعماقكم 
فإذا جاء أمين خزائن الحياة يرفعكم لكي يزن ذهبه وفضته فلا ترتفع كفة فرحكم و لا ترجح كفة ترحكم بل تثبتان على حالة واحدة


المساكن

حينئذ دنا منه بناء وقال له : هات حدثنا عن البيوت

فأجاب وقال :
ابن من خيالك مظلة في الصحراء قبل أن تبني في داخل أسوار المدينة لأنه كما كان لك بيتاً مقبلا في شفق حياتك كذلك للغريب الهائم فيك بيت كبيتك 
إن بيتك هو جسدك الأكبر
ينمو في حرارة الشمس وينام في سكينة الليل و كثيرا ما ترافق نومه الأحلام أفلا يحلم بيتك و هل يترك الحلم المدينة و يسير إلى الغابة أم إلى رأس التلة ؟
أواه لو أستطيع أن أجمع بيوتكم بيدي فأبددها في الأحراج و الرياض كما يبذر الزارع في الحقول
أود لو كانت الأودية شوارع لكم و مسالك التلال الخضراء أزفة تطرقها أقدامكم عوضاً عن أزقتكم و شوارعكم القذرة و ياليتكم تنشدون بعضكم بعضا بين الدوالي و الكروم ثم تعودون حاملين عطر الأرض في طيات أثوابكم
و لكن هذه جميعها تمنيات لم تحن ساعتها بعد
لأن آبائكم و جدودكم إذ خانوا عليكم الضياع و الضلال جمعوكم معا لكي تكونوا قريبين من بعض و سبقى هذا الخوف مجمعا لكم زمنا بعد و ستظل أسوار المدينة فاصلة مواقدكم عن حقولكم ولكن إلى حين
بربكم أخبروني يا أبناء اورفيليس ماذا تملكون في هذه البيوت و أي شيء تحتفظون به في داخل هذه الأبواب الموصدة؟
هل عندكم السلام و هو القوة الصامتة التي تظهر ذاتكم الشديدة العزم المستترة في اعماقكم ؟
هل عنكم التذكارات و هي القناطر اللامعة التي تصل قنن الفكر الانساني بعضها ببعض ؟
هل عندكم الجمال الذي يرتفع بالقلب من مصنوعات الخشب والحجارة إلى الجبل المقدس ؟
بربكم اخبروني هل عندكم كل هذا في بيوتكم ؟
أم عندكم الرفاهية فقط و التحرق للرفاهية الممزوج بالطمع الرفاهية التي تدخل البيت ضيفا ثم لا تلبث أن تصير مضيفا فسيداً عاتياً عنيفاً 
ثم تتحول إلى رائض جبار يتقلد السوط بيمينه و الكلاب بيساره متخذا ورغباتكم الفضلى ألعوبة يتلهى بها 
ومع أن بنان هذه الرفاهية حريري الملمس فإن قلبها حديدي صلد فهي تهدىء من حدتكم لكي تناموا ثم تقف أمام أسرتكم هازئة بكم و بجلال أجسادكم 
تضحك من حواسكم المدركة و تطرح بها بين الأشواك كأنها أوعية سهلة الانكسار لأن التحرق للرفاهية ينحر أهواء النفس في كبدها فيرديها قتيلة ثم يسير في جنازتها فاغرا شدقيه مرغياً مزبداً
أما انتم يا ابناء الفضاء العائيشين في الراحة والنعيم غير المستريحين فإنكم لن تؤخذوا بالأشراك ولن يقدر رائض على ترويضكم لأن بيتكم لن يكون مرساة و ثكنة سيكون سارية
كلا و لن يكون غشاء براقا تغطى به الجراح بل جفنا تحفظ به العين و انتم لن تطووا أجنحتكم لكي تستطيعوا أن تدخلوا من الأبواب و لن تحنوا رؤوسكم لئلا تنطح السقف كلا و لن تخشى أن تتنفسوا خوفا من أن تقوض أساسات الجدران و تسقط على الأرض
أجل و لن تقطنوا في القبور التي بناها أبناء الموت لأبناء الحياة
ومع كل ما يزين مناولكم من الجلال و الجمال فإنها لن تستطيع أن تحتفظ بسركم أو أن تؤوي حنينكم لأن غير المحدود فيكم يقطن من منزل السماء الذي بوابته سحابة الصباح و نوافذه سكون الليل و أناشيده

الثياب 

ثم قال له الحائك : هات حدثنا عن الثياب 
فأجاب قائلاً : 
إن ثيابكم تحجب الكثير من جمالكم ولكنها لا تستر غير الجميل و مع أنكم تنشدون بثيابكم حرية التستر و الانفراد , فإنها تفسدكم و تستعبدكم
ويا ليت في وسعكم أن تستقبلوا الشمس و الريح بثياب بشرتكم عوضاً عن ثياب مصانعكم
لأن أنفاس الحياة في أشعة الشمس , ويد الحياة تسير مع مجاري الرياح
يقول بعضكم : " إن الريح الشمالية دون غيرها قد حاكت الثياب التي نلبسها."
أنا أقول لكم : " نعم إن الريح الشمالية قد فعلت ذلك , ولكن العار كان نولاً لها , و لدونة العضلات كانت لها خيطاً .
وعندما فرغت من عملها ضحكت منكم و هي تعصف في قلب الغاب 
ولكن لا يغرب عن اذهانكم أن الحشمة هي ترس منيع متين للوقاية من عيون المدنسين
فإذا زال المدنسون من الجود , أفلا تصير الحشمة قيداً للفكر و تلويثاً له في حمأة العبودية ؟
لذلك ضعوا نصب عيونكم أن الأرض تبتهج بملامسة أقدامكم العاية . و الرياح تتوق إلى ملاعبة شعوركم المسترسلة.

----------


## حسان القضاة

البيع و الشراء

ثم دنا منه تاجر و قال له : هات حدثنا عن البيع والشراء
فأجاب وقال : إن الأرض تقدم لكم ثمارها , ولو عرفتم كيف تملئون أيديكم من خيراتها لما خبرتم طعم الحاجة في حياتكم.
لأنكم بغير مبادلة عطايا الأرض لن تجدوا وفراً من الرزق ولن يشبع جشعكم
فيجدر بكم أن تتموا هذه المقايضة بروح المحبة و العدالة و إلا فإنها تؤدي بالبعض منكم إلى الشراهة و بغيرهم إلى الطمع و المجاعة
و إذا ذهبتم إلى ساحة المدينة أيها الدائبون في خدمة البحر و الحقول و الكروم فاجتمعوا بالحاكة و الخزافين و جامعي الحنوط و الطيوب 
و اضرعوا في تلك الساعة إلى الروح المتسلطة على الأرض أن تحل عليكم وتبارك مقاييسكم وموازينكم التي تعينون بها مقدار ما تجري عليه مقايضاتكم
و لا تأذنوا لذوي الأيدي العقيمة من ذوي البطالة أن يشتركوا في معاملاتكم لأنه لا شيء لهم يتاجرون به سوى أقوالهم التي يبيعونها لكم بأعمالكم 
بل قولوا لأمثال هؤلاء:
" تعالوا معنا إلى الحقل , أو اذهبوا مع اولادنا إلى البحر و ألقوا هناك شباككم , لأن الأرض و البحر يجودان عليكم ,متى عملتم , كما يجودان علينا "
و إن جائكم المغنون و الراقصون والعازفون , فاشتروا من عطاياهم و لاترفضوهم , 
لأنهم يجمعون الأثمار و العطور نظيركم ومع أن ما يقدمونه لكم مصنوع من مادة الأحلام , فإنه أجمل كساء و أفضل غذاء لنفوسكم.
و قبل أن تبرحوا ساحة المدينة انظروا ألا ينصرف أحد منها فارغ اليدين 
لأن الروح السيدة في الأرض لا تنام بطمأنينة وسلام على تموجات الرياح حتى تشاهد بعينيها أن الصغير فيكم قد نال كالكبير بينكم كل ما هو في حاجة إليه .


الجرائم و العقوبات

حينئذ وقف أحد قضاة المدينة وقال له : هات لنا خطبة في الجرائم والعقوبات
فأجاب و قال : عندما تسير أرواحكم هائمة فوق الرياح و تمسون منفردين ليس لكم طوارئ السوء , حينئذ تقترفون الاثم ضد غيركم و ضد أنفسكم
و لأجل ذلك الاثم الذي تقترفونه يجب أن تقرعوا برهة و تنتظروا على بوابة القدوس
فإن ذاتكم الإلهية بحر عظيم
كانت نقية منذ الازل و ستظل نقية إلى آخر الدهور
وهي كالأثير لا ترفع إلا ذوي الاجنحة 
أجل إن ذاتكم الالهية كالشمس , لا تعرف طرق المناجذ *( جمع خلد من غير لفظه ) و لا تعبأ بأوكار الأفاعي
غير أنها لا تقطن و حيدة في كيانكم
لأن كثيراً منكم لا يزال بشراً و كثيراً غيره لم يصر بشراً بعد بل هو مسخ لا صورة له يسير غافلاً في الضباب وهو ينشد عهد يقظته 
فلا أود أن احدثكم الآن إلا عن هذا الانسان فيكم , لأن هذا الانسان دون ذاتكم الإلهية و دون المسخ الهائم في الضباب هو الذي يعرف الجرائم والعقوبات على الجرائم في كيانكم
قد طالما سمعتكم تتخاطبون فيما بينكم عمن يقترف اثما كأنه ليس منكم بل غريب عنكم و دخيل فيما بينكم 
ولكنني الحق أقول لكم كما أن القديس و البار لا يستطيعان أن يتساميا فوق الذات الرفية التي في كل منكم 
هكذا الشرير و الضعيف لا يستطيعان أن ينحدرا إلى أدنى من الذات الدنيئة التي في كل واحد منكم
و كما أن ورقة الشجرة الصغيرة لا تستطيع أن تحوّل لونها من الخضرة إلى الصفرة إلا بإرادة الشجرة و معرفتها الكامنة في أعماقها
هكذا لا يستطيع فاعل السوء بينكم أن يقترف إثما بدون إرداتكم الخفية و معرفتكم التي في قلوبكم 
فإنكم تسيرون معاً في موكب واحد إلى ذاتكم الإلهية 
أنتم الطريق و أنتم المطرقون
فإذا عثر أحد منكم فإنما تكون عثرته عبرة للقادمين وراءه فيتجنبون الحجر الذي عثر به
أجل و تكون عثرته توبيخاً للذين يسيرون أمامه بأقدام سريعة ثابته لأنهم لم ينقلوا حجر العثار من طريقه
و إليكم يا أبناء اورفيليس هذه الكلمة التي و إن جلت ثقيلة على قلوبكم , فهي القيقة بعينها :
إن القتيل ليس بريئاً من جريمة القتل 
وليس المسروق بلا لوم في سرقته
لا يستطيع البار أن يتبرأ من أعمال الشرير و الطاهر النقي اليدين من بريء الذمة من قذارة 
المدنسين
كثيرا ما يذهب المجرم ضحية لمن وقع عليه جرمه , كما يغلب أن يحمل المحكوم عليه الاثقال التي كان يجب أ، يحملها الأبرياء غير المحكومين 
لذلك لا تستطيعون أن تضعوا حداً يفصل بين الأشرار و الصالحين أو الابرياء و المذنبين لأنهم يقفون معاً أمام وجه الشمس كما أن الخيط الأبيض و الخيط الأسود ينسجمان معاً نول واحد
فإذا انقطع الخيط الأسود ينظر الحائك إلى النسيج بأسره ثم يرجع إلى نوله يفحصه و ينظفه
لذلك إذا جاء أحدكم بالزوجة الخائنة إلى المحاكمة فليزن أولا قلب زوجها بالموازين و ليقس نفسه بالمقاييس 
و كل من شاء ان يلطم المجرم بيمينه يجدر به اولا أن أن ينظر ببصيرة ذهنه إلى روح من أوقع الجرم عليه
و لإ، رغب أد منكم في أن يضع الفأس على أصل الشجرة الشريرة باسم العدالة فلينظر اولاً إلى أعماق جذورها
و هو لا شك واجد أن جذور الشجرة الشيرة و جذور الصالحة و غير المثمرة كلها متشابكة معاً في قلب الأرض الصامت
أما أنتم أيها القضاة الذين يريدون أن يكونوا أبرارا أي نوع من الأحكام تصدرون على الرجل الأمين بجسده السارق بروحه ؟
أم أي عقاب تنزلون بذلك الذي يقتل الجسد مرة ولكن الناس يقتلون روحه ألف مرة ؟
و كيف تطاردون الرجل الذي مه أنه خداع ظالم بأعماله فهو موجع القلب , ذليل , مهان بروحه ؟
أجل , كيف تستطيعون أن تعاقبوا اللذين لهم توبيخ ضمائرهم وهو أعظم من جرائمهم أكبر قصاص على الأرض ؟
أليس توبيخ الضمير هو نفسه العدالة التي تتوخاها الشريعة التي تتظاهرون بخدمتها؟
فأنتم لا تستطيعون أن تسكبوا بلسم توبيخ الضمير في قلوب الأبراء كما أنكم لا تقدرون أن تنزعوه من قلوب الأشقياء
فهو يأتي لذاته في ساعة من الليل لا ننتظرها , داعيا الناس إلى النهوض من غفلتهم و التأمل بحياتهم وما فيها من التداعيات و المخالفات
و أنتم أيها الراغبون في سبر غور العدالة كيف تقدرون أن تدركوا كنهها إن لم تنظروا إلى جميع الأعمال بعين اليقظة في النور الكامل؟
في مثل هذا النور تعرفون أن الرجل المنتصب و الرجل الساقط على الأرض هما بالحقيقة رجل واحد في الشفق بين الليل ذاته الممسوخة و نهار ذاته الإلهية 
و أن حجر الزاوية في الهيكل ليس بأعظم من الحجر الذي في أسفل أساساته

----------


## حسان القضاة

الشرائع

ثم قال له مشرع : وماذا تعتقد بشرائعنا أيها المعلم
فأجاب قائلاً : 
إنكم تستلذون أن تضعوا شرائع لأنفسكم , بيد أنكم تستلذون أكثر أن تكسروها و تتعدوا فرائضها
لذلك أتم كالأولاد الذين يلعبون على الشاطئ يبنون أبراج عظيمة من الرمل بصبر وثبات , ثم لا يلبثون أن يهدوموها ضاحكين صاخبين
فعندما تبنون ابراجكم الرملية يأتي البحر برمال جديدة إلى الشاطئ و عندما تهدمون أبراجكم يضحك البحر منكم في نفسه لأن البحر يضحك من الأبرياء ابداً 
ولكن أقول لكم في من ليست الحياة بحراً في عقيدتهم بل ليست الشرائع التي تسنها حكمة الانسان البالغة أبراجا من الرمال فحسب 
أولئك الذين يحسبون أن الحياة صخرة صلدة و أن الشريعة إزميل حاد يأخذونه بأيديهم لكي ينحتوا هذه الصخرة على صورتهم و مثالهم وفي الثور الذي يحب نيره و يتهم الوعل و الإبل و الظبي أنها حيوانات متمردة ناشزة ؟
وفي الأفعى العتيقة الأيام التي لا تستطيع أن تخلع جلدها و لذلك تنبري متهمة جميع الحيوانات بالعري وقلة الحياء ؟
وفي ذلك الذي يسبق غيره إلى وليمة العرس و عندما يملأ جوفه من الأطعمة و يبلغ حده من النهم و اشراهة يترك الوليمى و يذهب في طريقه قائلاً إن جميع الولائم مخالفة للناموس و جميع الذين يجتمعون إليها متعدّو الشريعة ؟
ماذا أقول في امثال هؤلاء؟ انهم كجميع الناس يقفون في أشعة الشمس و لكنهم يولون الشمس ظهورهم
فهم لذك لا ينظرون سوى ظلالهم و ظلالهم هي عند التحقيق شرائعهم المقدسة
و هل اعترافاتهم بالشريعة سوى انهم ينحون و يطأطئون رؤوسهم لكي يستقصوا ظلالهم على الأرض ؟
أما أنتم الذين يمشون وهم يحدقون إلى الشمس بأجفان غير مرتعشة فهل في الأرض من صورة تستطيع أن تستوقفكم هنيهة ؟
و أنتم المسافرون مع الريح أية صفحة من الصفحات الدالة على مجاري الرياح تقدر أن تقودكم في مسالككم ؟
وما هي الشريعة البشرية التي تفيدكم إذا كنتم لم تحطموا نيركم على باب سجن من سجون الانسان؟
و أية شرائع ترهبون إذا كنتم ترقصون ولكنكم لا تعثرون بقيد من قيوم العالم الحديدية ؟
ومن هو الرجل الذي يستطيع أن يأتي بكم إلى المحاكمة إذا مزقتم أثوابكم و لكنكم لم تضعوها في طريق أحد الناس ؟
أجل يا أبناء اورفليس إنكم تستطيعون أن تخمدوا صوت الطبل و تحلوا أوتار القيثارة ولكن مَن مِن أبناء الانسان يستطيع أن يمنع قبرة السماء عن الغناء ؟

الحرية

ثم قال له خطيب : هات حدثنا عن الحرية
فأجاب قائلاً : قد طالما رأيتكم ساجدين على ركبكم أمام أبواب المدينة و إلى جوانب المواقد تعبدون حريتكم
و أنتم بذلك أشبه بالعبيد الذين يتذللون أمام سيدهم العسوف الجبار يمدحونه و ينشدون له وهو يعمل السيف في رقابهم
نعم , وفي غابة الهيكل وظل القلعة كثيراً ما رأيت أشدكم حرية حمل حريته كنير ثقيل لعنقه و غل متين ليديه و رجليه
رأيت كل ذلك فذاب قلبي في اعماق صدري و نزفت دماؤه لأنكم لا تستطيعون أن تصيروا أحراراً حتى تتحول رغبتكم في السعي وراء الحرية إلى سلاح تتسلحون يه و تنقطعوا عن التحدث بالحرية كغايتكم و مهجتكم 
إنكم تصيرون أحرار بالحقيقة إذا لم تكن أيامكم بلا عمل تعملونه و لياليكم بلا حاجة تفكرون بها أو كآبة تتألمون ذكراها
بل تكونون أحراراً عندما تنطق هموم الحياة و أعمالها أحقاءكم بمنطقة الجاد و العمل و تثقل كاهلكم بالمصاعب و المصائب و لكنكم تنهضون من تحت أثقالها غزاة طليقين
لأنكم كيف تستطيعون أن ترتفعوا إلى ما فوق أيامكم و لياليكم إذا لم تحطموا السلاسل التي أنتم أنفسكم في فجر إدراككم قيدتم بها ساعة ظهيرتكم الحرة ؟
الا إن ما تسمونه حرية إنما هو بالحقيقة أشد هذه السلاسل قوة و إن كانت حلقاته تلمع في نور الشمس و تخطف أبصاركم
و ماذا يجدر بكم طرحه عنكم لكي تصيروا أحراراً سوى كسر صغيرة رثة في اذنكم البالية ؟
فإذا كانت هذه الكسر شريعة جائرة وجب نسخها لأنها شريعة سطرتها يمينكم و حفرتها على جبينكم 
بيد أنكم لا تستطيعون أن تمحوها عن جباهكم بإحراق كتب الشريعة التي في دواوينكم كلا و لا يتم لكم ذلك بغسل جباه قضاتكم ولو سكبتم عليها كل ما في البحار من مياه
و إن كانت طاغية تودون خلعه عن عرشه فانظروا أولاً إن كان عرشه القائم في اعماقكم قد تهدم
لأنه كيف يستطيع طاغية أن يحكم الاحرار المفتخرين مالم يكن الطغيان أساسا لحريتهم و العار قاعدة لكبريائهم؟
و إن كانت هماً ترغبون في التخلص منه فإن ذلك الهم إنما أنتم اخترتموه ولم يضعه أحد عليكم 
و إن كانت خوفاً تريدون طرده عنكم فإن جرثومة هذا الخوف مغروسة في صميم قلوبكم وليست في يدي من تخافون
الحق أقول لكم إن جميع الأشياء تتحرك في كيانكم متعانقة على الدوام عناقاً نصفياً : كل ما تشتهون و ما تخافون وما تتعشقون وما تستكرهون وما تسعون وراءه وما تهربون منه
جميع هذه الرغبات تتحرك فيكم كالأنوار و الظلال , فإذا اضمحل الظل ولم يبق له من أثر أمسى النور المتلألئ ظلاً لنور آخر سواه
وهكذا الحال في حريتكم إذا حلت قيودها أمست هي نفسها قيداً لحرية أعظم منها .


العقل و العاطفة

ثم طلبت إليه العرافة ثانية قائلة : هات حدثنا عن العقل و الهوى
فأجاب قائلاً : كثيرا ما تكون نفوسكم ميداناً تسير فيه عقولكم ومدارككم حربا عواناً على اهوائكم وشهواتكم و إنني أود أم أكون صانع سلام في نفوسكم
فأحول ما فيكم من تنافر و خصام إلى وحدة و سلام و لكن أنى يكون لي ذلك إذا لم تصيروا أنتم صانعي سلام لنفوسكم ومحبين جميع عناصركم على السواء 
إن العقل و الهوى هما سكان* ( * دفة السفينة ) النفس و شراعها وهي سائرة في بحر العالم فإذا انكسر السكان أو تمزق الشراع فإن سفينة النفس لا تستطيع أن تتابع سيرها بل ترغم على ملاطمة الأمواج يمنة و يسرة حتى تقذف بكم إلى مكان أمين تحتفطون به في وسط البحر
لأن العقل اذا استقل بالسلطان على الجسد قيد أهواءه و لكن الاهواء إذا لم يرافقها العقل كانت لهيباً يتأجج ليفني نفسه 
فاجعل نفسك تسمو بعقلك إلى مستوى أهوائك و حينئذ ترى منها ما يطربك و يشرح لك صدرك
وليكن لك من عقلك دليل و قائد لأهوائك لكي تعيش أهواؤك في كل يوم بعد موتها و تنهض كالعنقاء متسامية فوق رمادها 
و أرغب إليكم أن تعنوا بالعقل و الهوى عنايتكم بطيفين عزيزين عليكم فإنكم ولا شك لا تكرمون الواحد أكثر من الثاني لأن الذي يعتني بالواحد و يهمل الآخر يخسر محبة الاثنين و ثقتهما
و إذا جلستم في ظلال الحور الوارفة بين التلال الجميلة تشاطرون الحقول و المروج البعيدة سلامها و سكينتها و صفائها فقولوا حينئذ في أعماق قلوبكم متهيبين خاشعين : إن الله يتحرك في الاهواء
وما دمتم نسمة من روح الله وورقة في حرجه فأنتم أيضا يجب أن تستريحوا في العقل و تتحركوا في الأهواء

----------


## حسان القضاة

الألم

ثم نهضت من بين الجمع امرأة و قالت له : هات حدثنا عن الألم
فأجاب و قال : إن ما تشعرون به من الألم هو انكسار القشرة التي تغلف إدراككم 
و كما أن القشرة الصلدة التي تحجب الثمرة يجب أ، تتحطم حتى يبرز قلبها من ظلمة الأرض إلى نور الشمس 
هكذا أنتم أيضا يجب أن تحطم الآلام قشوركم قبل أن تعرفوا معنى الحياة لأنكم لو استطعتم أن تعيروا عجائب حياتكم اليومية حقها من التأمل و الدهشة لما كنتم ترون آلامكم أقل غرابة من أفراحكم
بل كنتم تقبلون فصول قلوبكم كما قد قبلتم في غابر حياتكم الفصول التي مرت في حقولكم 
و كنتم ترقبون و تتأملون بهدوء و سكون شتاء أحزانكم و آلامكم
أنتم مخيرون في الكثير من آلامكم
و هذا الكثير من آلامكم هو الجرعة الشديدة المرارة التي بواسطتها يشفي الطبيب الحكيم الساهر في أعماقكم أسقام نفوسكم المريضة
لذلك آمنوا بطبيب نفوسكم , وثقوا بما يصفه لكم من الدواء الشافي و تناولوا جرعته بسكينة و طمأنينة 
لأن يمينه و إن بدت لكم ثقيلة قاسية فهي مقودة بيمين غير المنظور اللطيفة و الكأس التي يقدمها إليكم و إن أحرقت شفاهكم فهي مصنوعة من الطين الذي جلبته يدا الفخاري الأزلي بدموعه المقدسة.

معرفة النفس


ثم قال له رجل : هات حدثنا عن معرفة النفس
فأجاب قائلاً : إن قلوبكم تعرف في السكينة أسرار الأيام و الليالي , ولكن آذانكم تتشوق لسماع صوت هذه المعرفة الهابطة على قلوبكم غير أنكم تودون لو تعرفون بالألفاظ و العبارات ما تعرفونه بالأفكار و التأملات 
و تتوقون إلى أ، تلمسوا بأصابعكم جسد أحلامكم العاري
وحسن أنكم تتوقون إلى جميع ذلك فإن الينبوع الكامن في أعماق نفوسكم سينفجر يوما ما و يجري منحدراً إلى البحر و الكنز المطمور في أعماقكم غير المتناهية سينقب في ساعة لا تعلمونها و تفتح أبوابه أمام عيونكم
ولكن حذار أن تأخذوا معكم موازينكم لكي تزنوا بها كنزكم غير المعروف 
كلا , و لا تسبروا غور معرفتكم بقياس محدود أو حبل مشدود لأن الذات بحر ولا وزن ولا قياس له
أجل ولا تقل في ذاتك : " قد وجدت الحق " بل قل بالأحرى : " قد وجدت حقاً " 
و لا تقل : " قد وجدت طريق النفس " بل قل بالأولى : " قد رأيت النفس تمشي على طريقي "
لأن النفس تمشي على جميع المسالك و الطرق
النفس لا تمشي على حبل أو خيط كلاّ ولا هي تنمو كالقصبة , النفس تطوي ذاتها كالبشنين ( نبات يقوم على ساق لا ورق له ) ذي البتلات التي لا تحصى عديدها.

التعليم

ثم قال له معلم : هات لنا كلمة في التعليم.
فقال ما من رجل يستطيع أن يعلن لكم شيئاً غير ما هو مستقر في فجر معرفتكم وأنتم غافلون عنه.
أما المعلم الذي يسير في ظل الهيكل محاطاً بأتباعه ومريديه، فهو لا يعطي شيئاً من حكمته، بل إنما يعطي من إيمانه وعطفه ومحبته .
لأنه إذا كان في الحقيقة حكيماً فإنه لا يأمركم أن تدخلوا بيت حكمته ، بل يقودكم بالأحرى إلى عتبة فكركم وحكمتكم.
فإن الفلكي يستطيع أن يقص عليكم شيئاً من معرفته لنظام السماء، ولكنه لا يقدر أن يعطيكم معرفته.
والموسيقي يستطيع أن ينشدكم أجمل ما في العالم من الأناشيد والأنغام، ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يمنحكم الأذن التي تضبط النظام في النغم ولا الصوت الذي يوجد الألفة في الألحان.
والرياضي النابغ في ضبط الأرقام يستطيع أن يوضح لكم عدد الموازين والمقاييس وخصائص كل منها، ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يمنحكم معرفته .
لأن الوحي الذي يهبط على رجل ما لا يعير جناحيه لغيره.
وكما أن لكل منكم مقاماً منفرداً في معرفة الله إياه، هكذا يجب عليه أن يكون منفرداً في معرفته لله وفي إدراكه لأسرار الأرض.

----------


## حسان القضاة

الصداقة

ثم قال له شاب: هات حدثنا عن الصداقة.
فأجاب وقال:
إن صديقك هو كفاية حاجاتك.
هو حقلك الذي تزرعه بالمحبة وتحصده بالشكر.
هو مائدتك وموقدك.
لأنك تأتي إليه جائعاً، وتسعى وراءه مستدفئاً.
فإذا أوضح لك صديقك فكره فلا تخشى أن تصرح بما في فكرك من النفي أو أن تحتفظ بما في ذهنك من الإيجاب.
لأن الجبل يبدو للمتسلق له أكثر وضوحاً وكبراً من السهل البعيد.
وإذا صمت صديقك ولم يتكلم فلا ينقطع قلبك عن الإصغاء إلى صوت قلبه.
لأن الصداقة لا تحتاج إلى الألفاظ والعبارات في إنماء جميع الأفكار والرغبات والتمنيات التي يشترك الأصدقاء بفرح عظيم في قطف ثمارها اليانعات.
وإذا فارقت صديقك فلا تحزن على فراقه.
لأن ما تتعشقه فيه، أكثر من كل شيء سواه ، ربما يكون في حين غيابه أوضح في عيني محبتك منه في حين حضوره.
ولا يكن لكم في الصداقة من غاية ترجونها غير أن تزيدوا في عمق نفوسكم.
لأن المحبة التي لا رجاء لها، سوى كشف الغطاء عن أسرارها ليست محبة، بل هي شبكة تلقى في بحر الحياة ولا تمسك إلاّ غير النافع.
وليكن أفضل ما عندك لصديقك.
فإن كان يجدر به أن يعرف جزر حياتك، فالأجدر بك أيضاً أن تظهر له مدها..
لأنه ماذا ترتجي من الصديق الذي تسعى إليه لتقضي معه ساعاتك المعدودة في هذا الوجود؟
فاسعَ بالأحرى إلى الصديق الذي يحيي أيامك ولياليك.
لأن له وحده قد أعطي أن يكمل حاجاتك، لا لفراغك ويبوستك. وليكن ملاك الأفراح واللذات المتبادلة مرفوعاً فوق حلاوة الصداقة.
لأن القلب يجد صباحه في الندى العالق بالصغيرات، فينتعش ويستعيد قوته.


الحديث

ثم قال له عالم: هات حدثنا عن الكلام.
فأجاب وقال:
أنكم تتكلمون عندما توصد دونكم أبواب السلام مع أفكاركم. 
وعندما تعجزون عن السكنى في وحدة قلوبكم، تقطنون في شفاهكم ، والصوت يلهيكم ويسليكم.
وفي الكثير من كلامكم يكاد فرحكم يقضي ألماً وكآبة. 
لأن الفكر طائر من طيور الفضاء، يبسط جناحيه في قفص الألفاظ ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يحلق طائراً.
إن بينكم قوم يقصدون الثرثار المهذار، ضجراً من الوحدة والإنفراد. لأن سكينة الوحدة تبسط أمام عيونهم صورة واضحة لذواتهم العارية يرتعدون لدى رويتها فيهربون منها.
ومنكم الذين يتكلمون، ولكنهم عن غير معرفة، وبدون سابق قصد، يظهرون حقيقة لا يدركونها هم أنفسهم.
منكم الذين أودع الحق قلوبهم ، ولكنهم يأبون أن يلبسوه حلة اللفظ. وفي أحضان هؤلاء تقطن الروح في هدوء وسكون .
فإذا رأيت صديقك على جادة الطريق ، أو جمعتك به ساحة المدينة، فدع الروح التي فيك تحرك شفتيك وتدير لسانك.
أفسح المجال للصوت الذي في أعماق صوتك فيخاطب أذن أذنه.
لأن نفسه تحتفظ بسر قلبك كما يتذكر فمه طعم الخمرة الطيبة، وإن نسي الفكر لونها وتحطمت الكأس التي حملتها.

الزمان

ثم قال له فلكي: أيها المعلم، ماذا تعتقد بالزمان؟
فأجابه قائلاً:
أنت تريد أن تقيس الزمان غير المحدود، الذي لا قياس له.
وتود أن تطبق سلوكك وتعين مسالك روحك على مقتضى الساعات والفصول.
بل أنت تريد أن تجعل الزمان جدولاً تجلس إلى حافته وتراقب انسجام مياهه وتصغي إلى خريرها.
بيد أن غير المقيد فيك بالزمان يعرف حقيقة أن الحياة لا تعرف حدود الزمان. وأن ليس أمس سوى ذكرى اليوم ، وليس الغد سوى حلم اليوم.
وإن القوة التي تترنم وتتأمل فيك لا تزال قاطنة ضمن حدود تلك الثانية الأولى التي فرقت الكواكب في الفضاء,.
وهل بينكم رجل لا يشعر أن قوته على المحبة فائقة الحدود؟
بل من هو الذي لا يشعر بتلك المحبة ، غير المحدودة ، المحصورة في صميم كيانه، ولا ينتقل من فكر محبه إلى فكر محبه، ومن أعمال محبه إلى أعمال محبة غيرها؟
والزمان ، أليس الزمان، كالمحبة، لا ينقسم ولا يستقصي؟
ولكن إذا شئتم أن تقسموا الزمان إلى فصول مختلفة في أفكاركم، فاجعلوا كل فصل من فصوله يحيط بجميع الفصول الأخرى.
واجعلوا الحاضر يعانق الماضي بالتذكارات، والمستقبل بالحنين والتشوقات.

----------


## حسان القضاة

الخير والشرّ.

ثم قال له أحد شيوخ المدينة: هات حدثنا عن الخير والشر.
فأجاب قائلاً:
إنني أستطيع أن أحدثكم عن الخير ، لا الشر الذي فيكم.
لأن أليس الشر هو بعينه الخير المتألم ألاماً مبرحة من تعطشه ومجاعته؟
فإني الحق أقول لكم إن الخير إذا جاع سعى إلى الطعام ولو في الكهوف المظلمة ، وإن عطش فإنه يشرب حتى من المياه الراكدة المنتنة.
أنت صالح يا صاح ، إذا كنت واحداً مع ذاتك.
وإذ لم تكن واحداً مع ذاتك أنت لست بالشرير.
لأن البيت المنقسم على ذاته ليس مغارة للصوص، ولكنه بيت منقسم على ذاته لا أكثر ولا أقل.
والسفينة التي تضيع سكانها وتهيم في البحار بين الجزر تحدق بها الأخطار من كل جهة ولكنها لا تغرق إلى قعر البحر.
أنت صالح يا صاح إذا جاهدت لكي تعطي الناس من ذاتك. ولكنك لست بالشرير إذا سعيت وراء منفعة نفسك.
لأنك في سعييك وراء منفعة نفسك تشبه جذر الشجرة الذي يريق دموعه على الأرض ثم يمتص الحليب من ثدييها.
الحق أقول لك ، إن الثمرة لا تستطيع أن تقول للجذر:"كن مثلي ناضجاً ، جميلاً، جواداً، يبذل كل ما فيه لأجل غيره..."
لأن العطاء حاجة من حاجات الثمرة لا تعيش بدونها ، كما أن الأخذ حاجة من حاجات الجذر لا يحيا بغيرها.
أنت صالح يا صاح إذا كنت تبلغ كمال يقظتك في خطابك.
بيد أنك لست بالشرير إذا نمت وكان لسانك يهذر من غير مرمى.
لأن الكلام ، وإن كان مجاملة للعثرات، لا بد أن يشدد لساناً ضعيفاً.
أنت صالح يا صاح ، إذا كنت تسير إلى محجتك راسخ العزم، ثابت الخطى.
غير أنك لست بالشرير إذا كنت تمشي إلى محجتك متلكئاً.
لأن العرج أنفسهم لا يسيرون إلى الوراء.
ولكنك ، وأنت صحيح القدم قوي الجسد، انظر ألا تعرج أمام العرج وأنت تحسب ذلك رقة وظرفاً!
أنت صالح بطرق عديدة يا صاح، وإذا لم تكن صالحاً فإنك لست بالشرير، بل أنت كسول متراخٍ.
ويا ليت الظباء تستطيع أن تعلم السلاحف البطيئة السرعة والرشاقة!.
أجل إن الخير الذي فيك إنما هو في حنينك إلى ذاتك الجبارة، وهذا الحنين فيكم جميعكم.
غير أنه يشبه في البعض منكم سيلاً جارفاً يجري بقوة منحدراً إلى البحر، فيحمل معه أسرار التلال والأودية وأناشيد الأحراج والجنان.
وهو في غيرهم أشبه بجدول صغير يسير به الزمان قبل أن يصل إلى الشاطئ .
ولكن لا يقال ذو الحنين الكثير إلى ذي الحنين القليل: "لماذا أنت كسيح بطيء؟"
لأن الصالح الصالح لا يسأل العراة: "أين ثيابكم؟" ولا الغرباء:"أين منازلكم؟".


الصلاة

ثم قالت له الكاهنة: هات حدثنا عن الصلاة.
فأجاب وقال:
إنك تصلين في ضيقك وفي حاجاتك.
ولكن حبذا لو أنك تصلين في كمال فرحتك ووفرة خيراتك!
وهل الصلاة غير اتساع ذاتك في الأثير الحي؟
فإذا كنت تتعزين في أن تسكبي كأس ظلمتك في الفضاء، فإنك ولا شك تفرحين أيضا في أن تسكبي فيه فجر فؤادك.
وإذا كنت لا تستطعين أن تمسكي عن البكاء عندما تدعوك نفسك إلى الصلاة، فالأجدر بنفسك أن تنخسك بمنخس حاد مرة بعد مرة، على رغم الدموع المتساقطة على وجنتيك، لكي تأتي إلى الصلاة فرحة باسمة.
وإذ صليت فأنت ترتفعين بروحك لكي تجتمعي بتلك الساعة بأرواح المصلين، الذين لا تستطعين أن تجتمعي معهم بغير الصلاة.
لذلك فلتكن زيارتك لذلك الهيكل غير المنظور مدعاة للهيام السماوي والشركة الروحية السعيدة.
لأنك إذا دخلت الهيكل ولا غاية لك سوى السؤال فإنك لن تنالي شيئاً.
وإن دخلت الهيكل لكي تظهري وفرة اتعاظك وخشوعك فإنك لن تجدي رفعة.
بل لو جئت الهيكل وأنت ترجين أن تلتمسي خيراً لغيرك من الناس فإنك لن تجابي إلى سؤالك.
لأنه يكفيك أن تدخلي الهيكل من غير أن يراك أحد.
لا أستطيع أن أعلمك الصلاة بالألفاظ.
لأن الله لا يصغي إلى كلماتك ما لم يضعها تعالى اسمه على شفتيك وينطق بها بلسانك.
ولا أقدر أن أعلمك صلاة البحار والأحراج والجبال، بيد أنك وأنت إبنة الجبال والأحراج والبحار، تستطعين أن تجدي هذه الصلاة محفورة على صفحات قلبك.
فإذا أصغيت في سكينة الليل سمعت الجبال والبحار والأحراج تصلي بهدوء وخشوع:
" ربنا وإلهنا، يا ذاتنا المجنحة،
إننا بإرادتك نريد، 
وبرغبتك نرغب ونشتهي
بقدرتك تحول ليالينا وهي لك إلى أيام هي لك أيضاً
إننا لا نستطيع أن نلتمس منك حاجة ،
لأنك تعرف حاجاتنا قبل أن تولد في أعماقنا.
أنت حاجاتنا، وكلما زدتنا من ذاتك زدتنا من كل شيء."

اللذة

حينئذ دنا منه ناسك يزور المدينة مرةً في السنة، وقال له: هات حدثنا عن اللذة.
فأجاب وقال :
اللذة أنشودة الحرية،
ولكنها ليست حرية بذاتها.
اللذة زهرة رغباتكم،
ولكنها ليست ثمرة لها .
اللذة عمق ينشد علوّاً ،
ولكن لاهي بالعمق ولا هي بالعلو.
اللذة جناحٌ قد أفلت من قفصه ،
ولكنها ليست فضاء حرّاً طليقاً،
أجل ، إن اللذة بالحقيقة أنشودة الحرية
وإنّه ليطربني أن تترنموا بها في أعماق قلوبكم ، ولكنني لا آذن لكم أن تستسلموا بقلوبكم للفناء .
*** 
إن فريقاً من أحداثكم يسعون وراء اللذة سعيهم وراء كل شيء ، ولذلك يحكم عليهم بالقصاص والتأديب .
أما أنا فلا أدينهم ، ولا أحد عليهم ، ولكنني أسألهم أن يقتشوا وينقبوا .
لأنهم سيجدون اللذة في تفتيشهم، ولكنهم لن يجدوها وحدها فقط : فإن لها سبع شقيقات ،أحقرهنّ أوفر جمالاً منها .
وأنتم ألم تسمعوا بذلك الرجل الذي كان يحفر الأرض لكي يستخرج الجذور من أعماقها فوجد كنزاً عظيماً ؟
*** 
وفريق آخر من شيوخكم يتذكرون لذات شبابهم آسفين ، كأنما هي جرائم اقترفوها في أوقات السكر والجهالة .
ولكن الأسف هو بالحقيقة غمامة تغمّ الفكر ولا تؤدبه .
ولذلك يجدر بهم أن يتذكروا لذاته بالحمد والثناء كما يتذكرون حصاد الصيف .
ولكن إذا كان الأسف يعزيهم فلا بأس أن يتعزّوا به .
***
وهنالك فريق ثالث ممن ليسوا بالأحداث لكي يجاهدوا مفتشين عن لذات جديدة ، ولا بالشيوخ لكي يتذكروا لذّات شبابهم .
ولكنهم لشدة خوفهم من عناء الجهاد في التفتيش والألم في التذكارات ، يعرضون عن جميع اللذات ،لئلاّ يهملوا الروح أو يجدفوا عليها .
غير أن لهم من هذا الإعراض بعينه لذة لأنفسهم .
ولذلك فهم أيضاً يجدون كنزاً لذواتهم مع أنهم يحفرون لأجل الجذور بأيد مرتعشة.
ولكن هل لك أن تخبرني وأنت الناسك الحكيم ، من هو الذي يستطيع أن يكدّر على الروح صفوها ؟
أيستطيع البلبل أن يعكّر صفو سكينة الليل ، أم الحباحب نور السماء ؟ 
وهل يقدر لهيب نارك أو دخانها أن يثقل كاهل الريح ؟
أم هل تعتقد أن الروح بركة هادئة وفي استطاعتك كلما خطر لك أن تزعج هدوءها بعصاك ؟
كلما أنكرت على ذاتك التمتع بلذةٍ ما تغلق بيديك على تلك اللذة في مستودعات كيانك .
ومن يدري هل تعود اللذة التي ترفضها اليوم فتترقب عودتك إليها في الغد ؟
لأن جسدك يعرف حاجاته الضرورية وميراثه الحقيقي ،فلا يستطيع أحد أن يخدعه.
أجل ، إن جسدك هو قيثارة نفسك ،
وأنت وحدك تستطيع أن تخرج منها أنغاماً فتانة أو أصواتاً مشوشة مضطربة .
*** 
ولعلك تسأل في قلبك قائلاً : ( كيف نستطيع أن نميز بين الصالح والشرير من اللذات ؟)
فاذهب إلى القول والبساتين وهنالك تتعلم ان لذة النحلة قائمة امتصاص العسل من الزهرة ،
ولكن لذة الزهرة أيضا تقوم بتقديم عسلها للنحلة.
والنحلة تعتقد أن الزهرة ينبع الحياة ،
والزهرة تؤمن بأن النحلة هي رسول المحبة المحيية ،
والنحلة والزهرة كلتاهما تعتقدان أن اقتبال اللذة وتقديمها حاجتان لا بدّ منهما وافتتان لا غنى للحية عنه .
*** 
أجل ،يا أبناء أورفليس ،كونوا في لذاتكم كالنحل والأزهار .

----------


## حسان القضاة

الجمال

ثم قال له شاعر : هات لنا شيئاً عن الجمال .
فأجابه قائلا :
أين تفتش عن الجمال ، وكيف تقدر أن تهتدي إليه ما لم يكن هو نفسه طريقاً لك ودليلاً ؟
وكيف تستطيع أن تتحدث عن الجمال ما لم ينسج لك ثوباً لائقاً بخطابك ؟
فالحزين المتألم يقول: ( الجمال رقة ولطف ، وهو يمشي بيننا كالأمّ الفتية الحيية من جلالها. )
والغضوب يقول: ( كلا، بل الجمال قوة وبطش ، فهو كالعاصفة يهزّ الأرض تحت أقدامنا والسماء فوق رؤوسنا.)
والتعب الملول يقول: ( إن الجمال لطيف المناجاة يتكلم في أرواحنا ويتموج صوته في سكون أذهاننا كما يرتعش النور الضئيل خوفاً من الظلّ الظليل .)
غير أن القلق المضطرب يقول: (قد سمعنا الجمال يصيح بصوته بأعلى الجبال ،
( يرافق صوته وقع الحوافر ، وخفقان الأجنحة وزمجرة الأسود .)
وعند انتصاف الليل يقول حارس المدينة: ( سينزع الجمال مع الفجر من المشرق)
وعند الظهيرة يقول العمال وعابرو السبيل: ( قد رأينا الجمال يطلّ على الأرض من نوافذ المغرب .)
*** 
وفي الشتاء يقول جامعو الثلوج: ( سيأتي الجمال مع الربيع وهو يقفز على التلال)
وفي الصيف يقول الحصادون: ( قد رأينا الجمال يرقص مع أوراق الخريف ، وشاهدنا كومة من الثلج على رأسه .)
*** 
كل هذا سمعتكم تقولونه في الجمال ،غير أنكم في الحقيقة لم تقولوا فيه كلمة، وإنما تحدثتم بحاجاتكم غير المكمّلة ، والجمال ليس بالحاجة غير المكمّلة بل هو انشغاف وافتتان .
أجل، وليس الجمال فماً متعطشاً أو يداً ممدودة ،بل هو قلب ملتهب ، ونفس مفتونة مسحورة.وليس بالصورة التي ترغبون في رؤيتها أم الأنشودة التي ترحبون سماعها,بل هو صورة تبصرونها ولو أغمضتم عيونكم، وأنشودة تسمعونها ولو أغلقتم آذانكم 
وليس بالعصارة الجارية في عروق الأشجار ،ولا بالجناح المتعلق بالمخالب ، بل هو بستان تزينه الأزهار إلى الأبد ،وجوقة من الملائكة ترفرف بأجنحتها إلى منتهى الدهور .
*** 
نعم يل أبناء أورفليس ، إن الجمال هو الحياة بعينها سافرة عن وجهها الطاهر النقي .
ولكن أنتم الحياة وأنتم الحجاب .
والجمال هو الأبدية تنظر إلى ذاتها في مرآة .
ولكن أنتم الأبدية وأنتم المرآة .


الدين

ثم دنا منه كاهن شيخ وقال له: هات حدثنا عن الدين.
فأجاب قائلاً :
وهل تكلمت اليوم في موضوع آخر غير الدين ؟
أليس الدين كل ما في الحياة من الأعمال والتأملات ؟
أليس الدين كل ما في الحياة مما ليس هو بالعمل ولا بالتأمل بل غرابة وعجب ينبعان من جداول النفس أبداً وإن عملت اليدان في نحت الحجارة أو إدارة الأنوال؟
من يستطيع أن يفصل إيمانه عن أعماله ،وعقيدته عن مهنته ؟
من يستطيع أن يبسط ساعات عمره أمام عينيه قائلاً :
( هذه لله ، وهذه لي ، هذه لنفسي ، وهذه لجسدي ) ؟
فإن جميع ساعات الحياة أجنحة ترفرف في الفضاء منتقلة من ذات إلى ذات .
وإن من ينظر إلى فضيلته نظرته إلى أفضل حلة يلبسها فالأجدر به أن يسير بين الناس عارياً.
لأن الريح والشمس لا تمزقان بشرته .
وكل من يقيد سلوكه وتصرفه بقيود الفلسفة والتقليد إنما يحبس طائر نفسه الغريد في قفص من حديد .
لأن أنشودة الحرية لا يمكن أن تخرج من بين العوارض والقضبان .
وكل من يعتقد أن العبادة نافذة يفتحها ثم يغلقها فهو لم يبلغ هيكل نفسه المفتوحة نوافذه من الفجر إلى الفجر .
*** 
إن حياتكم اليومية هي هيكلكم وهي ديانتكم .
فخذوا معكم كل ما لكم عندما تدخلون هيكلها .
خذوا السكة والكور والمطرقة والطنبور ،
وكل ما لديكم من الآلات التي صنعتموها رغبة في قضاء حاجاتكم أو سعياً وراء مسراتكم ولذاتكم .
لأنكم لا تستطيعون أن ترتفعوا بتأملاتكم فوق أعمالكم ولا تقدرون أن تنحدروا بتصرفاتكم إلى أدنى من خيباتكم .
وليرافقكم جميع معارفكم من أبناء الإنسان .
لأنكم لا تستطيعون في عبادتكم أن تحلقوا فوق آمالهم ولا أن تضعوا ذواتكم إلى أحقر من يأسهم .
*** 
وإن شئتم أن تعرفوا ربّكم فلا تعنوا بحلّ الأحاجي والألغاز ، بل تأملوا ما حولكم تجدوه لاعباً مع أولادكم .
وارفعوا أنظاركم إلى الفضاء الوسيع تبصره يمشي في السحاب، ويبسط ذراعيه في البرق، وينزل إلى الأرض مع الأمطار.
تأملوا جيداً تروا ربكم يبتسم بثغور الأزهار ، ثم ينهض ويحرك يديه بالأشجار.* 

الموت

ثم قالت له المطرة : نود أن تحدثنا الآن عن الموت.
فقال لها:
إنكم تريدون أن تعرفوا أسرار الموت.
ولكن كيف تجدونها إن لم تسعوا إليها في قلب الحياة؟
لأن البومة التي لا تفتح عينيها إلا في الظلمة، البومة العمياء عن نور النهار، لا تستطيع أن تنزع الحجاب عن أسرار النور.
فإذا رغبتم بالحقيقة في أن تنظروا روح الموت، فافتحوا أبواب قلوبكم على مصاريعها لنهار الحياة.
لأن الحياة والموت واحد، كما أن النهر والبحر واحد أيضاً.
ففي أعماق آمالكم ورغباتكم تتكئ معرفتكم الصامتة لما وراء الحياة.
وكما تحلم الحبوب الهاجعة تحت الثلوج بالربيع، هكذا تحلم قلوبكم بربيعها.
لذلك فلتكن ثقتكم عظيمة بالأحلام ، لأن بوابة الأبدية مختفية فيها.
أما خوفكم من الموت فهو أشبه بارتعاش الراعي الواقف أمام الملك الذي يريد أن يرفع يمينه فوقه لكي يكرمه وينعم عليه بوسام الرضى والفخر.
أفلا يفرح الراعي مع ارتعاشه لأن مليكه يقلده وسام الشرف والرضى؟
ولكن ألا يشعر مع ذلك بارتعاشه وخفقان قلبه؟
وهل موت الإنسان هو أكثر من وقوفه عارياً في الريح وذوبانه في حرارة الشمس؟
أم هل انقطاع التنفس غير تحرير النفس من دورانه المتواصل ، لكي يستطيع أن ينهض من سجنه ويحلق في الفضاء ساعياً إلى خالقه من غير قيد ولا عائق؟
إنكم لا تستطيعون أن تترنمــوا بالأناشيد حتى تشربوا من نهر الصمت .
ولا تستطيعون أن تباشروا الصعود إلى الجبال حتى تبلغوا قننها.
ولن تقدروا أن ترقصوا حتى تتسلم الأرض جميع أعضائكم

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

قصيدة المواكب
لجبران خليل جبران


الخير في الناس مصنوع إذا جبروا ..... والشر في الناس لا يفنى وان قبروا
واكثر الناس آلات تحركها . ............ أصابع الدهر يوما ثم تنكسر
فلا تقولن هذا عالم علم ... .............. ولا تقولن ذاك السيد الوقر
فأفضل الناس قطعان يسير بها .............. صوت الرعاة ومن لم يمش يندثر
ليس في الغابات راع .. .......... لا ولا فيها القطيع
فالشتا يمشي ولكن ... ............ لا يجاريه الربيع
خلق الناس عبيدا ...... .. .......... للذي يأبا الخضوع
فإذا ما هب يوما ........... ....... سائرا سار الجميع
أعطني الناي وغن ......... .. ..... فالغنا يرعى العقول
وأنيني الناي أبقى .................. . من مجيد وذليل
وما الحياة سوى نوم تراوده ....... .......أحلام من بمراد النفس يأتمر
والسر في النفس حزن النفس يستره ...... فان تولى فبالأفراح يستتر
والسر في العيش رغد العيش يحجبه . ..... فان أزيل تولى حجبه الكدر
فان ترفعت عن رغد وعن كدر ........... جاورت ظل الذي حارت به الفكر
ليس في الغابات حزن .... ............ لا ولا فيها الهموم
فإذا هب نسيم .............. .......... لم تجئ معه السموم
وغيوم النفس تبدو ... ..... ............ من ثناياها النجوم
أعطني الناي وغن .......... .......... فالغنا يمحو المحن
وانين الناي يبقى .............. ........ بعد أن يفنى الزمن
وقل في الأرض من يرضى الحياة كما ...... تأتيه عفوا ولم يحكم به الضجر
لذاك قد حولوا نهر الحياة إلى ..... ..... أكواب وهم إذا طافوا بها خدروا
فالناس أن شربوا سروا كأنهم .......... رهن الهوى وعلى التخدير قد فطروا
فذا يعربد أن صلى وذاك إذا .. ............ أثرى وذلك بالأحلام يختمر
فالأرض خمارة والدهر صاحبها ....... وليس يرضى بها غير الألي سكروا
فإن رأيت أخا صحوا فقل عجبا! .. ....... هل استظل بغيم ممطر قمر؟
ليس في الغابات سكر .................. من مدام أو خيال
فالسواقي ليس فيها .................... غير إكسير الغمام
إنما التخدير ثدي ...... .................... وحليب للأنام
فإذا شاخوا وماتوا ....................... بلغوا سن الفطام
اعطني الناي وغن ................... فالغنا خير الشراب
وانين الناي يبقى ................... بعد أن تفنى الهضاب
والدين في الناس حقل ليس يزرعه . ....... غير الألي لهم في زرعه وطر
من آمل بنعيم الخلد مبتشر ......... ....... ومن جهول يخاف النار تستعر
فالقوم لولا عقاب البعث ما عبدوا ......... ربا ولولا الثواب المرتجى كفروا
كأنما الدين ضرب من متاجرهم ........ أن واظبوا ربحوا أو أهملوا خسروا
ليس في الغابات دين .... ............. لا ولا الكفر القبيح
فإذا البلبل غنى ....... ............... لم يقل هذا الصحيح
أن دين الناس يأتي ....... ........... مثل ظل ويروح
لم يقم في الأرض دين .......... ..... بعد طه والمسيح
أعطني الناي وغن ............ .. فالغنا خير الصلاة
وانين الناي يبقى ... ............. بعد أن تفنى الحياة
والعدل في الأرض يبكي الجن لو سمعوا .به ويستضحك الأموات لو نظروا
فالسجن والموت للجانين أن صغروا ...... والمجد والفخر والإثراء أن كبروا
فسارق الزهر مذموم ومحتقر . ..... وسارق الحقل يدعى الباسل الخطر
وقاتل الجسم مقتول بفعلته ... ....... وقاتل الروح لا تدري به البشر
ليس في الغابات عدل ..... ......... لا ولا فيها العقاب
فإذا الصفصاف ألقى ..... .......... ظله فوق التراب
لا يقول السرو هذي ........ ....... بدعة ضد الكتاب
أن عدل الناس ثلج ......... ....... أن رأته الشمس ذاب
أعطني الناي وغن ............ .... فالغنا عدل القلوب
وأنيني الناي يبقى ......... ........ بعد أن تفنى الذنوب
والحق للعزم، والأرواح أن قويت .... .. سادت وان ضعفت حلت بها الغير
ففي العرينة ريح ليس يقربه ... ........ بنو الثعالب غاب الأسد أم حضروا
وفي الزرازير جبن وهي طائرة . ...... وفي البزاة شموخ وهي تحتضر
والعزم في الروح حق ليس ينكره ... .. عزم السواعد شاء الناس أم نكروا
فان رأيت ضعيفا سائدا فعلى .. ......... قوم إذا ما رأوا أشباههم نفروا
ليس في الغابات عزم ..... ..... لا ولا فيها الضعيف
فإذا ما الأسد صاحت ... ........ لم تقل هذا المخيف
أن عزم الناس ظل ...... ...... في فضا الفكر يطوف
وحقوق الناس تبلى ... ......... مثل أوراق الخريف
أعطني الناي وغن ... .......... فالغنا عزم النفوس
وانين الناي يبقى . ............. بعد أن تفنى الشموس
والعلم في الناس سبل بان أولها ....... أما أواخرها فالدهر والقدر
وأفضل العلم حلم أن ظفرت به .. ..... وسرت ما بين أبناء الكرى سخروا
فان رأيت أخا الأحلام منفردا . ........ عن قومه وهو منبوذ ومحتقر
فهو النبي وبرد الغد يحجبه .. ........ عن أمة برداء الأمس تأتزر
وهو الغريب عن الدنيا وساكنها .... ... وهو المجاهر لام الناس أو عذروا
وهو الشديد وان أبدى ملاينة ........ ... وهو البعيد تدانى الناس أم هجروا
ليس في الغابات علم ........... لا ولا فيها الجهول
فإذا الأغصان مالت . ... ........ لم تقل هذا الجليل
أن علم الناس طراً ... ..... ..... كضباب في الحقول
فإذا الشمس أطلت ... ..... ..... من ورا الأفق يزول
أعطني الناي وغن ... . ...... فالغنا خير العلوم
وأنين الناي يبقى .......... .. بعد أن تطفى النجوم
والحر في الأرض يبني من منازعه .. ..... سجنا له وهو لا يدري فيؤتسر
فان تحرر من أبناء بجدته ..... ............ يظل عبدا لمن يهوى ويفتكر
فهو الأريب ولكن في تصلبه ...... ........ حتى وللحق بطل بل هو البطر
وهو الطليق ولكن في تسرعه ....... ....... حتى إلى أوج مجد خالد صغر
ليس في الغابات حر ..... ....... لا ولا العبد الذميم
إنما الأمجاد سخف ... .......... وفقاقيع تعوم
فإذا ما اللوز ألقى ....... ......... زهره فوق الهشيم
لم يقل هذا حقير ........ ......... وأنا المولى الكريم
أعطني الناي وغن ... ......... فالغنا مجد أثيل
وانين الناي أبقى ...... ........ من زنيم وجليل
واللطف في الناس أصداف وان نعمت ... أضلاعها لم تكن في جوفها الدرر
فمن خبيث له نفسان: واحدة .......... .. من العجين وأخرى دونها الحجر
ومن خفيف ومن مستأنث خنث ....... تكاد تدمي ثنايا ثوبه الإبر
واللطف للنذل درع يستجير به .... .... أن راعه وجل أو هاله الخطر
فان لقيت قويا لينا فبه ................ . لأعين قد فقدت أبصارها البصر
ليس في الغاب لطيف ... ...... لينه لين الجبان
فغصون البان تعلوا ....... .... في جوار السنديان
وإذا الطاووس أعطي .. ....... حلة كالأرجوان
فهو لا يدري أحسن ..... ...... فيه أم فيه افتتان
أعطني الناي وغن .. ....... فالغنا لطف الوديع
وأنيني الناي أبقى ...... .... من ضعيف وضليع
والظرف في الناس تمويه وأبغضه ...... ظرف الألي في فنون الإقتدا مهروا
من معجب بأمور وهو يجهلها ... ........ وليس فيها له نفع ولا ضرر
ومن عتي يرى في نفسه ملكا ....... ..... في صوتها نغم في لفظها سور
ومن شموخ غدت مرآته فلكا .... ......... وظله قمرا يزهو ويزدهر
ليس في الغاب ظريف ........... ظرفه ضعف الضئيل
فالضبا وهي عليل ...... ........... ما بها سقم العليل
أن بالأنهار طعما ..... ......... مثل طعم السلسبيل
وبها هول وعزم ......... ..... يجرف الصلد الثقيل
أعطني الناي وغن ....... ....... فالغنا ظرف الظريف
وأنين الناي أبقى .... ............ من رقيق وكثيف
والحب في الناس أشكال وأكثرها . ..... كالعشب في الحقل لا زهر ولا ثمر
وأكثر الحب مثل الراح أيسره .. ....... يرضي وأكثره للمدمن الخطر
وان الحب أن قادت الأجسام موكبه . ..... إلى فراش من الأغراض ينتحر
كأنه ملك في الأسر معتقل ........ ....... يأبى الحياة وأعوان له غدروا
ليس في الغاب خليع .. ...... يدعي نبل الغرام
فإذا الثيران خارت . ........... لم تقل هذا الهيام
أن حب الناس داء ......... .... بين لحم وعظام
فإذا ولى شباب ....... ......... يختفي ذاك السقام
أعطني الناي وغن ...... ...... فالغنا حب صحيح
وأنين الناي أبقى ...... ........ من جميل ومليح
فان لقيت محبا هائما كلفا ............. ...... في جوعه شبع في ورده الصدر
والناس قالوا هو المجنون ماذا عسى .... يبغى من الحب أو يرجو فيصطبر؟
أفي هوى تلك يستدمي محاجره ... ....... وليس في تلك ما يحلوا ويعتبر!
فقل هم البهم ماتوا قبلما ولدوا ........... أنى دروا كنه من يحيى وما اختبروا
ليس في الغابات عذل . ........ لا ولا فيها الرقيب
فإذا الغزلان جنت ...... ..... إذ ترى وجه المغيب
لا يقول النسر واها ..... ..... أن ذا شيء عجيب
إنما العاقل يدعى .......... .. عندنا الأمر الغريب
أعطني الناي وغن ......... .. فالغنا خير الجنون
وأنيني الناي أبقى ....... ..... من حصيف ورصين
وقل نسينا فخار الفاتحين وما .... .... ننسى المجانين حتى يغمر الغمر
قد كان في قلب ذي القرنين مجزرة .. ... وفي حشاشة قيس هيكل وقر
ففي انتصارات هذا غلبة خفيت ... ...... وفي انكسارات هذا الفوز والظفر
والحب في الروح لا في الجسم نعرفه . ... كالخمر للوحي لا للسكر ينعصر
ليس في الغابات ذكر ... .... غير ذكر العاشقين
فالألي سادوا ومادوا . ....... وطغوا بالعالمين
أصبحوا مثل حروف ....... . في أسامي المجرمين
فالهوى الفضاح يدعى .. ...... عندنا الفتح المبين
أعطني الناي وغن ...... ..... وانس ظلم الأقوياء
إنما الزنبق كأس ... ......... للندى لا للدماء
وما السعادة في الدنيا سوى شبح ... .. يرجى فأن صار جسما مله البشر
كالنهر يركض نحو السهل مكتدحا ....... حتى إذا جاءه يبطي ويعتكر
لم يسعد الناس إلا في تشوقهم ...... .... .. إلى المنيع فإن صاروا به فتروا
فان لقيت سعيدا وهو منصرف .... ...... عن المنيع فقل في خلقه العبر
ليس في الغاب رجاء ... . ...... لا ولا فيها الملل
كيف يرجوا الغاب جزءا .... .... وعلى الكل حصل؟
وبما السعي بغاب ..... ...... أملا وهو الأمل؟
إنما العيش رجاء ..... ...... إحدى هاتيك العلل
أعطني الناي وغن ........ ... فالغنا نار ونور
وانين الناي شوق ............ . لا يدانيه الفتور
وغاية الروح طي الروح قد خفيت . ....... فلا المظاهر تبديها ولا الصور
فذا يقول هي الأرواح أن بلغت ... ........ حد الكمال تلاشت وانقضى الخبر
كأنما هي أثمار إذا نضجت ... ....... .... ومرت الريح يوما عافها الشجر
وذا يقول هي الأجسام أن هجعت .. ....... لم يبق في الروح تهويم ولا سمر
كأنما هي ظل في الغدير إذا ....... ....... تعكر الماء ولت وامحى الأثر
ظل الجميع فلا الذرات في جسد .......... تثوى ولا هي في الأرواح تحتضر
فما طوت شمأل أذيال عاقلة ... ............ إلا ومر بها الشرقي فتنتشر
لم أجد في الغاب فرقا .... ...... بين نفس وجسد
فالهوا ماء تهادى ... ........... والندى ماء ركد
والشذى زهر تمادى ........ .... والثرى زهر جمد
وظلال الحور حور .... ........ ظن ليلا فرقد
أعطني الناي وغن .... ....... فالغنا جسم وروح
وأنيني الناي أبقى ... .......... من غبوق وصبوح
والجسم للروح رحم تستكن به ... ...... حتى البلوغ فتستعلي وينغمر
فهي الجنين وما يوم الحمام سوى . ...... عهد المخاض فلا سقط ولا عسر
لكن في الناس أشباحا يلازمها . .......... عقم القسي التي ما شدها وتر
فهي الدخيلة والأرواح ما ولدت .. ......... من القفيل ولم يحبل بها المدر
وكم على الأرض من نبت بلا أرج ... ..... وكم علا الأفق غيم ما به مطر
ليس في الغاب عقيم . ............. لا ولا فيها الدخيل
أن في التمر نواة .............. .... حفظت سر النخيل
وبقرص الشهد رمز .... ............ عن قفير وحقول
إنما العاقر لفظ .................. صيغ من معنى الخمول
أعطني الناي وغن ............. ... فالغنا جسم يسيل
وأنين الناي أبقى ......... ...... من مسوخ ونغول
والموت في الأرض لابن الأرض خاتمة ...... وللأثيري فهو البدء والظفر
فمن يعانق في أحلامه سحرا . ...... ....... سيبقى ومن نام كل الليل يندثر
ومن يلازم تربا حال يقظته . ........ ..... يعانق الترب حتى تخمد الزهر
فالموت كالبحر، من خفت عناصره .... .. ...... يجتازه، وأخو الأثقال ينحدر
ليس في الغابات موت ... ....... لا ولا فيها القبور
فإذا نيسان ولى ............. .... لم يمت معه السرور
أن هول الموت وهم .. .......... ينثني طي الصدور
فالذي عاش ربيعا ....... ....... كالذي عاش الدهور
أعطني الناي وغن .... ........ فالغنا سر الخلود
وأنين الناي يبقى ....... ....... بعد أن يفنى الوجود
أعطني الناي وغن ..... ....... وانس ما قلت وقلتا
إنما النطق هباء ..... .......... فأفدني ما فعلتا
هل تخذت الغاب مثلي ..... ... منزلا دون القصور
فتتبعت السواقي ......... ...... وتسلقت الصخور؟
هل تحممت بعطر .... ........ وتنشفت بنور
وشربت الفجر خمرا ... ...... في كؤوس من أثير؟
هل جلست العصر مثلي ........ ... بين جفنات العنب
والعناقيد تدلت ..... ...... كثريات الذهب
هي للصادي عيون ..... ..... ولمن جاع الطعام
وهي شهد وهي عطر ...... .. ولمن شاء المدام
هل فرشت العشب ليلا .... . ..... وتلحفت الفضا
زاهدا في ما سيأتي ...... ....... ناسيا ما قد مضى؟
وسكوت الليل بحر .......... .. موجه في مسمعك
وبصدر الليل قلب ........ . ..... خافق في مضجعك
أعطني الناي وغن ..... ........ وانس داء ودواء
إنما الناس سطور ...... ........ كتبت لكن بماء
ليت شعري أي نفع . .......... في اجتماع وزحام
وجدال وضجيج ....... ....... واحتجاج وخصام؟
كلها أنفاق خلد ...... ......... وخيوط العنكبوت
فالذي يحيا بعجز ....... ...... فهو في بطء يموت
العيش في الغاب والأيام لو نظمت .......... في قبضتي لغدت في الغاب تنثر
لكن هو الدهر في نفسي له أرب .... ........ فكلما رمت غابا قام يعتذر

----------


## احلام

*ملاحظه مهمه ..قام مشرف المنتدى الثقافي محمد باضافه المجموعه الكامله لاعمال الاديب الكبير جبران ..لتحميلها اضغط هنا جبران خليل جبران - الاعمال الكامله*

----------

